# Ephéméride



## RV (12 Février 2003)

Les "Users..." sont maintenant fermés. Paris s'est éveillé depuis 1h40  et moi depuis un peu moins.

Nous sommes le mercredi 12 février et mon Universalis au courant de beaucoup de choses m'apprend que ce jour de l'année 1931 était lancé Radio Vatican. J'aurais préféré un événement un peu plus passionnant pour inaugurer ce thread, mais on fait avec l'actualité même si elle date de 72 ans.


Il y a sûrement d'autres événements liés à ce jour, peut-être en avez-vous ?

Pour finir nous fêtons aujourd'hui les Félix, pas de quoi faire un jeux de mots douteux. Quant au temps, ben il fait encore noir.

J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain.


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2003)

Ma grand-mère a eu 30 ans, et elle a tenu encore 70 ans et quelques jours


----------



## maousse (12 Février 2003)

Je trouve ça dommage d'ouvrir un sujet comme ça tout juste deux jours après ma fête !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Félix, miaule pas trop fort !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2003)

Voilà le genre de post que j'aime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rien de tel que le saint du jour pour bien commencer la journée.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

Ah ouais ! C'est trop génial...

Excellent !

Bravo !

Bis !


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voilà le genre de post que j'aime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rien de tel que le saint du jour pour bien commencer la journée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout quand on commence sous d'heureux auspices, pour la Saint-Félix.

(Je suis sûr que Macgé est plein de latinistes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (13 Février 2003)

*jeudi 13 février 2003*

Après vos encouragements on continue :

1950 de ce même jour voyait  la genèse de Pet. Gab. Pour l'autre je ne sais pas.
Mais ceci nous éloigne de l'événement marquant signalé par mon Universalis qui est le dépôt par les frères Louis et Auguste Lumière du brevet du cinématographe, il y a déjà un bon bout de temps, puisque c'était en 1895.

La fête d'aujourd'hui n'est pas piquée des hannetons puisque nous honorons les Béatrice d'Ornacieu.
Je n'ai pas mis de "s" car je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y en ait beaucoup.
Enfin qui sait, peut-être que céans une est présente, et qu'elle se fera connaître.

Il fait toujours aussi noir, sûrement la saison qui veut ça. Quoi qu'on en dise, il y en a toujours.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * jeudi 13 février 2003

Après vos encouragements on continue :

1950 de ce même jour voyait  la genèse de Pet. Gab. * 

[/QUOTE]

Peter Gabriel ??


----------



## maousse (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * jeudi 13 février 2003
J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain * 

[/QUOTE]T'as pas l'intégrale de Madame Soleil ? Voilà une lacune à ta bibliothèque !


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

Le 13 février 1903, naissait George Simenon


----------



## RV (14 Février 2003)

*vendredi 14 février*

Les encouragements pleuvent, les questions affluent et les compléments abondent. Mais d'Ornacieu, point. Ou alors sont sur PC.

Ce que me dit mon Universalis aujourd'hui, il faut bien avouer que l'on s'en tape un peu, puisque nous avons, ce jour,  d'autres chats à fouetter. En effet nous fêtons, mais vous le savez déjà, les Valentin. Donc :
Les uns, embrassez qui vous voulez
Les autres, consolez-vous comme vous pouvez.

Mais ce n'est pas tout, les saints ont, comme tout un chacun, ou comme certains d'entre-vous, différents pseudos. D'habitude je ne les donne pas car chacun voit midi à sa fête et est bien sûr au courant de sa grâce et le claironne.
Mais aujourd'hui j'ai bien peur que le pseudo principal prenne le dessus et que les autres soient réduit à une peau de chagrin et soient, en quelque sorte, les cocus de la farce. Alors je vous le demande n'oubliez pas les Constantin, Cyrille et Tino. Et si vous le pouvez, pour rendre un hommage vibrant à l'un d'eux : entonnez à votre belle d'une voix chaude : ocatalinettabellatchitchi!
Ça ne mange pas de pain, c'est de circonstance et ça fait toujours plaisir.

Parlons du temps : normalement dans la campagne avignonaise, il devrait faire beau jusqu'à dimanche soir. Et c'est bien là le principal.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous *2* pour la journée. A *lundi*_


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2003)

OOOOOOOcatalinettabellatchitchi!, OOOOOocatalinettabellatchitchi!
Héhé.


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2003)

Pour un hommage à Tino qui déménage, je vous conseillerai plutôt la version de "Marinella" par la "Campagnie des Musiques à Ouïr" (non, ce n'est pas une faute d'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et si vous voyez les trois zoziaux de la dite Campagnie près de chez vous, allez-y voir, il y a des chances que vous voyez ce que c'est que du "live"


----------



## barbarella (14 Février 2003)

14 février 1929 : Ouverture du VIème salon des Arts Ménagers où les visiteurs peuvent découvrir les premiers grille-pain.


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

*Samedi 15 février 2003*

Les grands  rv  sétant absentés pour cause de Saint Valentin, aujourdhui cest quartier libre.

Vous pouvez fêter qui vous voulez, il y aura bien quelquun à qui ça fera plaisir.

En ce qui concerne les astres ne vous faites pas trop dillusion Jupiter est entré dans la maison dAndromède, on ne sait pas quand il va en sortir.

La température au sol est de  2°, ce qui est très peu, mais largement suffisant pour rester sous la couette à échafauder de grands projets pour les heures qui suivent.

Il fait jour, cest sûrement lheure qui veut ça.

A la prochaine.


----------



## Mélissa d'ABAURD (15 Février 2003)

Mais personne ne donne un horoscope ici ? 


Moi j'aime bien avoir mon horoscope le matin.

Moi c'est Lion ascendant Cancer


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

Tout d'abord BIENVENUE au bar Melissa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta remarque est très judicieuse, si tu le sens ouvre un sujet horoscope, 
je suis sagittaire ascendant scorpion.

Moi aussi j'aime bien savoir que la journée sera jalonnée d'embûches que je contournerai avec brio, car malgrè de brèves périodes de doutes mon optimisme naturel l'emporte.


----------



## calimero (15 Février 2003)

L'hroscope bof.


----------



## nato kino (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
je suis sagittaire ascendant scorpion.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout s'explique enfin...!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

Ah, le langage des signes, il faut être aveugle pour ne pas l'entendre


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mélissa d'ABAURD:</font><hr /> * 

Mais personne ne donne un horoscope ici ? 


Moi j'aime bien avoir mon horoscope le matin.

Moi c'est Lion ascendant Cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à l'heure j'ai pas osé, mais la curiosité est la plus forte, question :

Et ensuite ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

L'horoscope, c'est bien joli(pour connaître plus précisément le fond de ma pensée sur l'horoscope, cliquez ici !! (âmes sensibles s'abstenir !!!!) mais c'est là Saint quoi aujourd'hui ? Hein ? Une maman Foguenne y retrouverait pas ses petits ici entre les scorpins, les sagitaires les calimeros et les Melissa d'abord !!


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

Le lien ne marche pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le lien ne marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Chez moi si (OS X.1 avec chimera et IE) 

Bizarre


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

C'est peut-être de l'autocensure


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * (Je suis sûr que Macgé est plein de latinistes  * 

[/QUOTE]

non hélenniste ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est peut-être de l'autocensure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me demande bien ce qui peut te choquer Barbarella....


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je me demande bien ce qui peut te choquer Barbarella.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment faut-il interpréter cette question ?

Je me demande bien ce qui peut encore te choquer barbarella ?

Je me demande bien ce qui peut te choquer en loccurrence barbarella ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comment faut-il interpréter cette question ?

Je me demande bien ce qui peut encore te choquer barbarella ?

Je me demande bien ce qui peut te choquer en loccurrence barbarella ?






* 

[/QUOTE]

les 2 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 P'tite Mayo va !


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Pour le moins durs à suivre ces débats...

Le début est déjà obscure, la suite confirme.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

C'est bien là que réside notre force, jeune padawan


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Attention à pas trop se raconter d'histoires...


----------



## RV (17 Février 2003)

*lundi 17 février*

Merci à Barbarella d'avoir assuré brillamment l'intérim, mais comme les meilleures choses ont une fin, me voici de retour.

Une nouvelle pour nos amis francophones d'un peu plus au nord : mon  Universalis nous apprend qu'il y a 68 ans Léopold III montait sur le trône de Belgique pour succéder à son père Albert 1er décédé accidentellement.

Les fêtes se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas puisque aujourd'hui ce sont les Alexis qui sont à l'honneur et non les Claude et les Julienne des jours précédents.

Quant au temps : je ne connais toujours pas la météo du jour mais je peux vous dire qu'hier, il neigeait aux Baux de Provence, et pas qu'un peu. La descente Les Baux / Saint-Rémy avait pris des allures de : Les Conffins / La Clusaz. Sauf que c'était les oliviers et non les sapins qui croulaient sur la neige. Il y a toujours des saisons, mais il n'y a plus de régions.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

Actuellement, il fait -3 sur Paris, la journée s'annonce bien froide, en revanche un grand soleil viendra illuminer ce début de semaine et mettra du baume aux coeurs de tous ceux qui rentrent de week-end.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

Pas guère mieux ici dans le massif central : j'ai pointé le bout de mon nez par la fenêtre ce matin (trop flemmard pour aller en cours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et ca gèle comme pas possible.

je me demande bien si je vais pas descendre dans le sud aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi, de la neige dans le sud ?


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Quoi, de la neige dans le sud ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste un tout petit peu. Pas de quoi faire une révolution


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

Oui, enfin ici, toujours pas de neige mais un peu de fraîcheur quand même : il a même failli geler cette nuit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement que je retourne en Lozère : là-bas, il se pourrait même que ça dégèle d'ici la fin de la semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas encore vu de prévisions de température positives dans mon bled d'origine, mais un beau Zéro pour mercredi et jeudi midi : ce qui fait déjà chaud par les temps qui courent


----------



## RV (18 Février 2003)

*mardi 18 février*

Le lundi, la journée la plus difficile aux dire de certains est passée, pour faire place au mardi.

Même si l'Universalis nous rappelle qu'en 1930, Pluton la neuvième planète du système solaire était découverte grâce à l'examen de plaques photographiques prises à l'aide du téléscope de Lowell, n'oublions pas qu'en 1933 l'égérie de Fluxus et de John sortait de la boîte pour le plus grand plaisir des générations futures. Et peut-être est-ce un hasard, Balthazar, mais il y a déjà 2 ans que, ce même jour,  nous quittait le frère de l'écrivain.

pour la fête nous sommes gâtés : Bernadette Soubirous : celle qui avait prédit la blancheur immaculée des mac avant même que le grand Steve himself ne le sache. Donc jour blanc sur MacGé,

Et matin noir, mais ceci est sans doute dû à l'heure, et les choses pourraient bien évoluer au cours de la journée.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

Et ce soleil toujours aussi mutin, qui nous fait de l'oeil et nous incite à aller faire une ballade sur les quais de Seine, heureusement le froid est là (-2) pour nous rappeler à la réalité.


----------



## krystof (18 Février 2003)

On parle toujours du temps qu'il fait quand on a rien à se dire.
Vous trouvez pas


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)




----------



## RV (19 Février 2003)

*mercredi 19 février*

Gggoooooooooddmorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig  MacGééééééééééééé.

Ce cri pour vous réveiller, car je sens  poindre un certain ralentissement dans le rythme de vos réponses sur ce thread, pourtant plein de promesses.
Ceci posé, ce réveil tonitruant n'aura sans doute eu aucun effet si votre mac était éteint. Et sans doute êtes-vous de plus en plus nombreux à le faire, rapport aux ours polaires.


Lu sur l'Universalis : en 1997 Deng Xiaoping, ancien numéro un du régime chinois meurt à Pékin

Nous fêtons les Gabin, peut-être que TF1 se fendra d'une rediffusion à cette occasion. pour ma part je ne pense pas dispenser beaucoup de souhaits aujourd'hui, et vous ?

Chaque jour qui passe a beau nous promettre quelques minutes de soleil en plus, il fait toujours aussi noir.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ma grand-mère a eu 30 ans, et elle a tenu encore 70 ans et quelques jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
belle longévité... cela nous promet une ©barbapapa encore active en 2070... si tu laches la sulfateuse !!


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voilà le genre de post que j'aime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rien de tel que le saint du jour pour bien commencer la journée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
cela dépend comment tu l'écris


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

19 février 1969
paroles paroles paroles 

heureusement qu'elle ne l'a pas tenue :  ramdam


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

Puisque l'on m'a fait aimablemet remarquer que quand on avait rien à dire on parlait du temps, je ne dirai pas que la température extérieure est de - 2° et que le soleil dispersera de généreux rayons jusqu'à son coucher. NA...

19 février 1878	Thomas Edisson dépose le brevet de son phonographe, ancêtre de nos chers ipod.


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2003)

Entre -5 et -6 chez moi, qui dit mieux ?


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

aujourd'hui, j'ai enfilé des chaussettes noires.


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * aujourd'hui, j'ai enfilé des chaussettes noires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
le cours du jour _(qui a dit le cours de l'action Dim ou DD ?... il y en a encore un qui va dire que je suis mécénisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_, que dis-je du monde, de l'Histoire va en être bouleversé.


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

*jeudi 20 février*

Voilà, rien de tel qu'un bon réveil tonitruant pour vous retrouver, vifs, alertes  et toujours prêts à mettre les doigts sur le clavier.
Le tout est évidemment de ne pas abuser, ces réveils bruyants risquent de bloquer votre connexion à faible débit du matin.


En 1962, les hommes étaient encore de cette étoffe dont on fait les héros, et certains,même s'ils ne révolutionnaient pas le monde,  tournaient autour 3 fois de suite en un peu moins de 5 heures avant de se la couler douce dans l'Atlantique. Mais l'Universalis préfère souligner qu'Alexandre Dumas ouvrait son théâtre sur l'emplacement de l'actuelle place de la République : Le Théâtre-historique et on y joue "La reine Margot". C'était en 1847, Isabelle a de beaux restes.

C'est la sainte Aimée, donc de fait la fête à toutes les demoiselles, dames et autre patronnesses. Mais surtout aux futures ex-jeunes filles de la journée.

L'heure matinale, mâtine et mutine, persiste à ne pas vouloir dévoiler le temps qu'il fera. 
Mais comme Super Weather annonce une bonne visibilité, je vous verrai venir. Elémentaire.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

1838 (pas le 20 février) naissance de bizet, dont on connait tous bien la fille ainée : carmen


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

*20 février 1960 - Jimi Hendrix effectue ses premiers pas sur scène lors d'un spectacle dans une école secondaire de Seattle, dans l'Etat de Washington.  



*


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

_naissances :_
1912 Pierre Boulle, écrivain français, "La planète des singes", ...

1924 Sidney Poitier, premier grand acteur noir : "devine qui vient diner ?", "dans la chaleur de la nuit", "randonnée pour un tueur", "Les experts",...





_événement :_
1962 John Glenn est envoyé dans l'espace par une fusée Atlas pour devenir le premier homme à effectuer en cinq heures trois révolutions autour de la Terre à bord du vaisseau spatial Friendship 7, du type Mercury..


----------



## barbarella (20 Février 2003)

Malgré l'heure déjà bien avancée, je ne vais pas manquer d'ajouter mon grain de sel aux évènements du jour.
Bien que le plus important ait été dit, il faut signaler :

La température extérieure est redevenue positive +2, mais faisons tout de même comme le temps et restons couverts aujourd'hui,

Pour le côté chiffons le 20 février 1927 a accueilli Hubert de Givenchy, 

Autre évènement de taille : un palindrome est un mot ou une phrase qui peut se lire dans les deux sens, le même mécanisme pouvant s'appliquer aux nombres : un nombre palindrome garde la même valeur quand on prend ses chiffres à l'envers. Aujourd'hui est donc une date palindrome (20/02/2002) La prochaine ? Le 21/12 2112. 

Rendez-vous dans 110 ans !!! Si vous le voulez bien.


----------



## tomtom (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />Aujourd'hui est donc une date palindrome (20/02/2002) La prochaine ? Le 21/12 2112. 

Rendez-vous dans 110 ans !!! Si vous le voulez bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/QUOTE]
Sauf que aujourd'hui on est en 2003  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malgré l'heure avancée, tu n'est pas encore bien réveillée


----------



## barbarella (20 Février 2003)

Plus que 109 ans à attendre alors, je préfère ça


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
Sauf que aujourd'hui on est en 2003  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malgré l'heure avancée, tu n'est pas encore bien réveillée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y en a au moins un qui suit.


----------



## tomtom (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Y en a au moins un qui suit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

D'autant plus que dans 9 ans, le 21/02/2012 ...


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Y en a au moins un qui suit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
à moins que ce ne soit cela :





_tâches de suie sur un fruit : apple disorders !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

D'autant plus que dans 9 ans, le 21/02/2012 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà comment on détruit un rêve


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Autre évènement de taille : un palindrome est un mot ou une phrase qui peut se lire dans les deux sens, le même mécanisme pouvant s'appliquer aux nombres : un nombre palindrome garde la même valeur quand on prend ses chiffres à l'envers. Aujourd'hui est donc une date palindrome (20/02/2002) La prochaine ? Le 21/12 2112. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te décerne le MOH : Méga Ouarf d'Honneur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...

20 février 1968 : naissance de ma chère et tendre épouse !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

température entre -4 et -5 ce matin ché moé.


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2003)

Alors, pour relever le niveau des palindromes de barbarella (non, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








), je signale à ceux qui ne le connaîtraient pas, le film de Guy Debord, le situ :

"In girum imus nocte et consumimur igni"

Je ne connais que le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Le film n'est pas passé sur TF1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'est du latin de cuisine et le film n'est pas déductible du titre mais c'est un palindrome.


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

20 février 1968 : naissance de ma chère et tendre épouse !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon anniversaire Madame bébert


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, pour relever le niveau des palindromes de barbarella (non, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), je signale à ceux qui ne le connaîtraient pas, le film de Guy Debord, le situ :

"In girum imus nocte et consumimur igni"

Je ne connais que le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Le film n'est pas passé sur TF1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'est du latin de cuisine et le film n'est pas déductible du titre mais c'est un palindrome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De qui sont les dialogues


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

De qui sont les dialogues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Du même Debord. Il avait le verbe aisé (le lever de coude aussi, paraît-il). Parmi les autres fims situs (je les ai pas vus, mais j'en ai entendu causer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) basés sur le détournement de films "classiques" : ceux de Viénet, je crois, dont les titres laissent rêveur :

"La dialectique peut-elle casser des briques ? "

"L'aubergine est farcie"

"Une soutane n'a pas de braguette"

souvent basés sur l'ajout de sous-titres/dialogues politiques sur des films type kung-fu ou autres.


----------



## bebert (21 Février 2003)

Et la traduction du titre, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Et la traduction du titre, c'est quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, mes talents de latiniste étaient limités, et n'ont pas servi depuis.... plus que ça.

Pour ce que j'en sais, ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, on pourrait (sous toutes réserves) y voir un truc du style  : nous tournons dans la nuit. Après, il y a une histoire de feu, mais pour plus de sens, si sens il y a, faut chercher sur internet plutôt qu'auprès de ma petite tête


----------



## ApplePie (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Et la traduction du titre, c'est quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est du très mauvais latin : on peut traduire cela par : *"nous allons dans le cercle à la nuit ; nous sommes consummés par le feu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
c'est du très mauvais latin : on peut traduire cela par : "nous allons dans le cercle à la nuit ; nous sommes consummés par le feu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Absolument  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois, tout le monde est du même avis. Ils sont forts, ces romains.


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour une fois, tout le monde est du même avis. Ils sont forts, ces romains.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est fou ça


----------



## RV (21 Février 2003)

*vendredi 21 février*

Je vous retrouve encore plus  vifs, alertes  et infatigables. Ne faiblissez pas.

Jean-Baptiste, dont la maladie n'était pas imaginaire, s'en allait en ce funeste jour de 1673 : triste scène. Armande le regretta-t-elle ? Seul le passé pourrait nous le dire. Plus près de nous 2 naissances pour nous faire oublier cette tragédie. Celle en 1885 d'un de ses héritiers à Saint-Pétersbourg qui allait nous conter Versailles 70 ans plus tard. et celle d'Hubert de Givenchy qui n'en finit pas de naître, sans doute la layette n'était-elle pas prête.
Avec tous ces évènements, j'aurai presque pu me passer de l'Universalis, mais tradition oblige : La capitale des Etat Unis est implantée symboliquement par la convention de Philadelphie à Washington en 1787 afin de prévenir la rivalité entre les nouveaux états du Nord-Est et ceux du Sud.

C'est la saint Pierre-Damien. Je vous livre l'info brute, pensez-en ce que vous voulez.

Il fait toujours aussi noir, ne pourrait-on pas changer d'heure ?

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (21 Février 2003)

*21 février
1977 - Fleetwood Mac lance l'album "Rumours", dont plus de 15 millions d'exemplaires seront écoulés dans le monde.





1916 - début de la bataille de Verdun.

1954 - une locomotive atteint la vitesse record de 243 Km/h sur la ligne Paris-Dijon.    *


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

Vendredi 21 février 2003 

M'étant quelque peu emmêlé les posts en la journée du 20, je vais me rattraper ce jour, en en disant le moins possible.

Je rajouterais cependant quaujourdhui cest aussi la Saint Pépin, chacun interprétera cela à sa convenance, mais mieux vaut être bref sur ce sujet.

« Naissance en 1885 d'un de ses héritiers à Saint-Pétersbourg qui allait nous conter Versailles 70 ans plus tard » et bien connu pour sa mauvaise foi et son manque dobjectivité.

La température extérieure est de 2, ce qui nempêche pas Phoebus de faire de lil à tous ceux qui ont choisi de vivre au grand jour.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * aujourd'hui, j'ai enfilé des chaussettes noires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et là, je vais me faire un café au lait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un petit Bartok transfiguré par Oistrakh pour le petit déj' ch'est cool.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 1954 - une locomotive atteint la vitesse record de 243 Km/h sur la ligne Paris-Dijon.     * 

[/QUOTE]

trois vaches eurent un torticolis...


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

Avant de devenir folles ...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Avant de devenir folles ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, je suis surpris, mon cher camarade commandant chez Sugar And Spice que tu n'aies pas réagis sur le sujet où je parle des films de FJ Ossang, pourtant, ça semble être dans ton environnement, non ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tiens, je suis surpris, mon cher camarade commandant chez Sugar And Spice que tu n'aies pas réagis sur le sujet où je parle des films de FJ Ossang, pourtant, ça semble être dans ton environnement, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à moins que tu ne connaisses pas les M(essageros) K(illers) B(oys) Fraction Provisoire... à découvrir pour connaitre l'underground de l'underground français.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tiens, je suis surpris, mon cher camarade commandant chez Sugar And Spice que tu n'aies pas réagis sur le sujet où je parle des films de FJ Ossang, pourtant, ça semble être dans ton environnement, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est que j'ai un boulot moi monsieur !!!
Pas le temps de suivre l'homme qui poste plus vite que son ombre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je vais aller le rechercher de ce pas.

Joe strummer tenait un petit rôle dans son dernier film. Et avec la musique des Messageros Killers Boys...

PS : camarade ne me dérange pas mais commandant c'est limite


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

à moins que tu ne connaisses pas les M(essageros) K(illers) B(oys) Fraction Provisoire... à découvrir pour connaitre l'underground de l'underground français.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement tu poste trop vite pour moi !!

Mon post précédent répond à ce que je considère comme une insulte !!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Effectivement tu poste trop vite pour moi !!

Mon post précédent répond à ce que je considère comme une insulte !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était plutot un hommage. ils sont rares ceux qui connaissent les MKB FP !!


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

Hélas trop rare effectivement !

Pourtant des BURNING HEADS aux regrettés THUGS, la scène française a toujours vu émerger des groupes intéressants méritant plus de considération.
Comme les REAL COOL KILLERS dont le chanteur est mort il y 2 ans environ.
Enfin, on ne va pas devinir nostalgique. Mais juste avoir quelques regrets ....

En tout cas tu me surprends : jamais je n'aurai imaginé quelqu'un me parler des MKB sur un forum Mac !!!
Comme quoi, les discussions de comptoir peuvent encore être intéressantes


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * En tout cas tu me surprends : jamais je n'aurai imaginé quelqu'un me parler des MKB sur un forum Mac !!!
Comme quoi, les discussions de comptoir peuvent encore être intéressantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé... je pourrais plus te parler des Lounge Lizards ou du premier groupe à s'être appelé DNA (cf Knitting Factory et la Factory tout court !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) par le lien que j'ai avec Arto Lindsay mais j'avoue que certains films ayant pour background musical Tuxedomoon, MKB voire d'autres plus bruitistes m'ont fortement marqué. et puis il y a Mapi Galan dans "le trésor des iles chiennes" et cette lumière dure pas inintéressante pour un photographe.


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

*samedi 22 février*

Que d'encouragements, continuez, ça me fat plaisir.

En 1987 nous étions tous orphelins. Il nous reste les boîtes de soup Campbell, les Marilyn (4 hier chez Artcurial), et pour ceux qui l'ont : la banane à éplucher une fois de plus, avant d'écouter Sunday morning.....
L'Universalis nous rappelle qu'en 1993 un TPI était mis en place afin de juger les crimes de guerre commis dans l'ex-Yougoslavie.

C'est la fête des maroquiniers, enfin je présume puisque ce sont les Isabelle de Longchamp qui sont à l'honneur. Et comme c'est le week-end je vous donne la fête bretonne d'aujourd'hui : Tevarzeg. Comme cela si d'aventure en aventure il vous prenait l'envie d'aller baguenauder en forêt de Brocéliande, vous ne serez trop démuni au moment opportun.

Il fait clair, le ciel est bleu très clair, voire ciel, c'est sûrement samedi qui veut ça.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

hhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

avec John, ce matin, je fais des _Giiiiiiiiiants Steps_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Coltrane, the cryyyyyyyyyyyyy of jazzzzzzzzzzz_*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Yamatzuka Eye


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

Ce que j'ai retenu de cette journée duu 22 février 1968, c'est l'arrivé en france de la série "Le Prisonnier" et sa célèbre réplique "QUID". 

Palpitant non ?


----------



## tomtom (22 Février 2003)

Sans oublier les naissances de Frédéric Chopin (1810) et de Jules Renard (1864)


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />
Comme les REAL COOL KILLERS dont le chanteur est mort il y 2 ans environ.[/b] 

[/QUOTE]

LE groupe mythique Clermontois... Et la mort tragique de Buck a mis une sacrée claque à toute la petite scène rock locale de l'époque


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

LE groupe mythique Clermontois... Et la mort tragique de Buck a mis une sacrée claque à toute la petite scène rock locale de l'époque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






Je vais passer pour un inculte mais je ne connais pas les Real Cool Killers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De Clermont-Ferrand dites vous ? Tout ce que je connais comme groupe clermontois personnellement ce sont les Flying Tractors, les Fidèles Maqueraux....
Ma culture musicale est apparemment à refaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, sinon pour en revenir au sujet, la journée, enfinn l'après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'annonce ensoleillé ici au pays des Real cool killers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on va essayer d'en faire un peu. 
Quant aux planètes, je m'en bat les .....


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Tout ce que je connais comme groupe clermontois personnellement ce sont les Flying Tractors, les Fidèles Maqueraux....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellents Flying Tractors bien que dans un tout autre genre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fidèles Maqueraux, je connais pas... ils font quoi ?

Il y a aussi la Position du Tireur Couché, de la très bonne pop avec jolis textes en français (bientôt à la Petite Coopé je crois).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Alors, les fidèles maquereaux....ici tu trouveras quelques renseignements 

Ils font des reprises (Manu Chao, Tryo...) et des compos perso :  un extrait ici 

Pour du rock ska clermontois sauce pneumatique, il y a les Brank Schme Bleu
Voici quelques extraits  le sauteur à la perche,  le buraliste 

"la Position du Tireur Couché" connais pas. Tu es de Clermont au fait ?


----------



## abba zaba (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

"la Position du Tireur Couché" connais pas. Tu es de Clermont au fait ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas très loin, mais mon grand âge limite un peu le nombre de mes excursions sur le plateau central


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2003)

Aujourd'hui, nous sommes le dimanche 23 février.
Bonne fête Polycarpe.
Un muet polyglotte ?


----------



## RV (23 Février 2003)

*dimanche 23 février*

Aujourd'hui Jour de l'indépendance en Guyanne : lâchez les papillons. 

En 1954 un coup de téléphone apprenait à Jean-Louis que Louis était né.
L'Universalis s'en tient à celle d'un autre musicien né en Saxe, à Halle, en 1685 : Geog Fiedrich Haendel.

"Lazare le peintre d'icônes" est à la fête puisque c'est son tour. Ne confondez pas avec celui qui a réssuscité et dont la fête est le 29 juillet. Le notre d'aujourd'hui était moine à Constantinople, a eu la paume des mains brulée et est mort sans retour en 867. Je vous précise, bien que vous le sachiez déjà, que le futur saint était né un 23 février. Que vous manque-t-il ? La raison de sa canonisation peut-être ? En effet il y a toujours une raison, on a rien pour rien dans ce bas monde et encore moins dans le monde céleste : il restaurait les icones endommagées, et comme une canonisation devait être plus économique que les euros de l'époque, ce fût son salaire.
Jour faste, nous sommes encore le week-end et donc il y a toute les chances pour que vous alliez manger des huitres sur la digue de Cancale alors la fête bretonne du jour est pour les Tad Rigoleg.

Il fait jour ce doit être dimanche qui veut ça.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (23 Février 2003)

Ce 23 février 1855 est assombri par le décès de Carl Frederich Gauss, inventeur de la théorie des congruences et premier homme à résoudre un problème connu depuis les grecs : comment partager une tarte en 17 parts égales en ne se servant que de règles et de compas.
Le souci déquité des coupeurs de tarte était ainsi résolu et leur chagrin nen fut que plus grand.

Évènement dimportance en cette journée de 1982 la France bat l'Italie au Football pour la première fois depuis 72 ans.

Faute daller déguster des huîtres il sera possible de faire landouille.

Pourvu quil ne pleuve pas


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

*Lundi 24 février*

Le week-end est bientôt terminé et vous allez donc pouvoir de nouveau vous déchaîner comme vous en avez l'habitude sur ce thread.

En 1955, naissait qui ? Je vous le donne en mille : Papa (pas le mien, le notre), peut-être faudrait-il lui envoyer une iCard ?
Sinon les hasard du calendrier associent aujourd'hui deux événements liés : la naissance de Billy Zane en 1966 et en 1998 l'accession pour Titanic à la 1ère place du box office mondial de tous les temps.
pour tous ceux que ces événement laissent de marbre, il reste, à Modène en 1463, la naissance de Jean Pic de La Mirandole 
Et bien sûr, cité par mon universalis : 1946 voyait en Argentine, l'arrivée au pouvoir de Juan Peron avec 56 p. 100 des voix à l'issue d'élections parfaitement libres.

Aujourd'hui tous les modeste peuvent bomber le torse. Envoyez leur des fleurs, de préférence des roses ponpon.

Il fait toujours noir, l'éclaircie aura été de courte durée.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (24 Février 2003)

1955 - naissance de Steven Jobs, co-fondateur d'Apple.
1969 - l'Experience de Jimi Hendrix donne son dernier concert en Grande-Bretagne, au Royal Albert Hall de Londres.
1982 - naissance du premier bébé éprouvette français.
1991 - début de l'offensive terrestre "tempête du désert" de la guerre du Golfe.

_1525 - décès du militaire français La Palice : "A Marignan, il se battit jusqu'à la dernière extrémité et, plus tard, ses soldats affirmèrent qu'"un quart d'heure avant sa mort, il était encore en vie". Depuis, l'expression une "vérité de La Palice", ou une "lapalissade", désigne une vérité tellement évidente qu'elle apparaît comme une naïveté."
_


----------



## barbarella (24 Février 2003)

Comme dhabitude nous entamons la semaine avec un jour de retard sur nos amis anglais, ce qui ne doit pas nous gâcher la journée.

En 2002 2,4 tonnes de riz, 1,2 tonne de viande, 5 500 litres d'eau, près de deux tonnes d'épices et autres ingrédients, sont réunis pour cinq heures de cuisson avec aux cuisines 140 personnes, dont 20 cuisiniers et 20 commis.
Manama, Bahreïn, est le lieu choisi pour ce plus gros "kabsa" (plat traditionnel du golfe Arabo-Persique), record dûment enregistré par le Guiness des Records. Plusieurs milliers de personnes se réunissent pour partager ce repas digne de Pantagruel destiné aux personnes dans le besoin.

1525 assiste au décès de Jacques de Chabannes, seigneur de La Palisse, militaire. On rapporte "qu'un quart d'heure avant sa mort, il était encore vivant !". En son honneur :

Messieurs vous plait-il d'ouïr 
L'air du fameux La Palisse? 
Il pourra vous réjouir 
Pourvu qu'il vous divertisse! 
La Palisse eut peu de bien 
Pour soutenir sa naissance 
Mais il ne manqua de rien 
Tant qu'il fut dans l'abondance. 

Bien instruit dès le berceau 
Jamais, tant il fut honnête, 
Il ne mettait son chapeau 
Qu'il ne se couvrît la tête. 
Il était affable et doux 
De l'humeur de feu son père 
Et n'entrait guère en courroux 
Si ce n'est dans la colère.


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * En 1955, naissait qui ? Je vous le donne en mille : Papa (pas le mien, le notre) [/i]  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, désolé, je te le laisse... mon, mon papa est né en 1936... chacun son truc !


----------



## ApplePie (25 Février 2003)

*25 février* :
1873 - naissance d'Enrico Caruso, ténor.
1922 - Henry Landru est guillotiné à la prison de Versailles.
1953 - sortie du film "Les Vacances de Monsieur Hulot" de Jacques Tati.
1956 - Elvis Presley obtient son premier succès à l'échelle nationale, aux Etats-Unis, alors que le single "I Forgot To Remember To Forget" se hisse en tête du classement country &amp; western du magazine Billboard.
1963 - Sortie aux Etats-Unis du premier single des Beatles, "Please Please Me", sous étiquette Vee Jay.

_la journée commence très tôt demain... je suis quasiment demain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Cher ami, 

Si ce nest pour déplaire,
Je vous fais remarquer, 
que nous ny sommes pas.
Laissez le temps au temps
Demain viendra bien vite
Mais aujourdhui encore
Nous sommes le vingt-quatre


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

*mardi 25 février*

Puisque vous m'encouragez, je vous renvoie l'ascenseur : continuez.

Alors qu'il y a quelques jours François Ozon n'obtenait aucune distinction pour avoir célébré 8 femmes, lui, en 1922, perdait la tête pour en avoir occis le même nombre.
En ce jour de 1943 Sir sweet Georges naissait à Liverpool, mais comme toute les choses ont une fin, il nous a quitté depuis.
Mon Universalis nous rappelle un tragique accident, en 1980, une camionnette renverse Roland Barthes rue des écoles alors qu'il rentrait d'un déjeuner avec Tonton. J'en profite pour vous signaler en ce moment l'expo de beaubourg. je pense même qu'il y a un thread dessus dans le Bar

Le mois de février serait-il celui des amours, après la saint Valentin, la fête des Aimée, voici venir, aujourd'hui celle des Roméo. 


Il fait noir, c'est sûrement l'heure qui veut ça.

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * mardi 25 février
Alors qu'il y a quelques jours François Ozon n'obtenait aucune distinction pour avoir célébré 8 femmes, lui, en 1922, perdait la tête pour en avoir occis le même nombre.* 

[/QUOTE]

Papy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abba zaba (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Papy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as toujours cette bonne vieille cuisinière à bois ?


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as toujours cette bonne vieille cuisinière à bois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, ça peut toujours servir !!


----------



## abba zaba (25 Février 2003)

Ahh... Les longues soirées d'hiver...


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Ce jour étant également jour danniversaire, je profite de cet espace pour une dédicace personnelle :

Février de cette année-là
C'est le début de ton histoire
Bien avant ta première guitare
Quatre ans avant Hiroshima

Février de cette année-là
Vietnam se disait Indochine
Un homme s'installait en Chine
Mais les journaux n'en parlaient pas

Février de cette année-là
La mort va-t-elle faire une trêve
Au cur des hôpitaux en grève
Les journaux ne le disent pas

Sur le calendrier
Au mois de Février
Les jours rallongent peu a peu
On se lève assez tard
Les yeux pleins de brouillard
Heureux ou malheureux

Il fait beau, la journée sera lumineuse


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

*mercredi 26 février*

Vous êtes de plus en plus actifs. J'en ai même vu un qui piaffait d'impatience. Tss! Tss!

Lorsque son siècle eut 2 ans, à l'heure où blanchit la campagne, il naquit à Besançon.
Massacreur de bisons et d'indiens pour les uns, héros du Far-west pour les autres, en tout cas aventurier, il a vu le jour en 1846. Où ?, l'histoire ne le dit pas.
Mon Universalis, nous rappelle qu'en 1935, Robert Watson-Watt menait sur la côte est de l'angleterre une première expérience sur la détection des avions au moyen d'ondes radio. : naissance du radar.


C'est la fête de tous les Nestor, et ce n'est que justice, chacun son tour. Et pour une fois appelez directement à la boucherie Sanzot, ça lui fera plaisir.


Il fait toujours aussi noir, même si je me dis que c'est l'heure qui veut cela, j'ai quand même l'impression que nous sommes en train de vivre des heures sombres.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * mercredi 26 février

Vous êtes de plus en plus actifs. J'en ai même vu un qui piaffait d'impatience. Tss! Tss![/i]  * 

[/QUOTE]












1908 - naissance de Fred "Tex" Avery, dessinateur, créateur de Daffy Duck, de Droopy,...
1966 - Nancy Sinatra est en tête du classement américain des singles avec _"These Boots Are Made For Walking"_.
1977 - Les Eagles se hissent en tête du classement américain des singles avec _"New Kid In Town"_, troisième numéro un du groupe aux Etats-Unis.
1993 - un attentat dans les sous-sols du World Trade Center de New-York fait 6 morts et plusieurs centaines de blessés.


----------



## ApplePie (27 Février 2003)

*27 février*

1873 - naissance d'Enrico Caruso, chanteur lyrique.
1933 - les nazis mettent le feu au Reichstag et accusent les communistes.
1967 - Pink Floyd enregistre son premier single, "Arnold Layne", sous la supervision du producteur Joe Boyd.
1971 - "Pearl", de Janis Joplin, se retrouve au sommet du classement des albums, cinq mois après le décès de la chanteuse, y demeurant pendant cinq semaines.


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

*jeudi 27 février*

J'aurais aimé, vous parler, ce matin, du petit passage à vide que vous aviez eu hier: peu nombreux sur le thread.

J'aurais aimé, vous dire, ce matin, que je trouvais cette  journée assez pauvre pour l'éphéméride, et qu'en dehors de la naissance de la charmante (surtout du temps de sa jeunesse) Liz en 1932 (Richard devait déjà être sur les rangs), je n'avais pas grand chose d'intéressant à vous annoncer.
J'aurais aimé, ce matin, citer mon Universalis qui nous ramenait  70 ans en arrière pour l'incendie criminel du Reichstag qui marqua symboliquement la fin de la république de Weimar

J'aurais aimé, ce matin, deviser avec vous de la continuité dans les fêtes, puisqu'aujourd'hui, nous fêtions encore un prénom à la mode : Honorine. J'espère qu'elles ont bien été célébrées

Mais ma connexion à wanadoo en a décidé autrement

La journée fut belle et ensoleillée, mais maintenant Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes *ont été* avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

A demain


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

*vendredi 28 février*

Dernier jour du mois le plus court de l'année.

J'entends déjà poindre votre enthousiasme, vibrer les touches du clavier, pour manifester vos encouragements.

En 1533, l'essai de la maman de Michel fut réussi, et pour lui être reconnaissant, toute sa vie durant, il s'attacha à le transformer et le mis au pluriel.
Quand Brian naquit en 1942, on le cru solide comme un rock, mais le caillou roula trop vite, et nous quitta trop tôt. Au fait vous seriez plutôt eux ou les autres? R ou B? ou R&amp;B? moi j'ai beaucoup de sympathy for the devil.
Victor-Emmanuel II, déjà roi de Sardaigne depuis 1849, devient roi d'Italie en 1861. Dixit Universalis

Après nos amis francophones du nord l'autre jour, c'est au tour de nos autres amis  d'être à l'honneur aujourd'hui, car nous fêtons Romain de Condat, qui, en 1950, fonda la première abbaye de l'actuelle Suisse. Mais pour fêter votre voisin, oubliez le contexte et ne gardez que Romain.


Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## tomtom (28 Février 2003)

En 1957, c'est aussi la naissance de *Gaston Lagaffe*, né de l'immagination de Franquin.


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

1533 - naissance de Michel Eyquem de Montaigne, écrivain.
1914 - le personnage de Charlot, interprété par Chaplin apparait pour la première fois dans "Charlot et le parapluie".
1946 - création du journal "L'Equipe".
1970 - à Copenhague, au Danemark, Led Zeppelin se produit sous le nom de The Nobs, après qu'Eva Von Zeppelin, membre de la famille du constructeur de dirigeables, eut menacé le groupe de poursuite.
1977 - en plein concert, Ray Charles est agressé par un spectateur qui tente de l'étrangler.
1994 - Eric Clapton donne son 100e concert au Royal Albert Hall, à Londres, au profit de l'organisme de charité Children In Crisis.


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 1533 - naissance de Michel Eyquem de Montaigne, écrivain.
1914 - le personnage de Charlot, interprété par Chaplin apparait pour la première fois dans "Charlot et le parapluie".
1946 - création du journal "L'Equipe".
1970 - à Copenhague, au Danemark, Led Zeppelin se produit sous le nom de The Nobs, après qu'Eva Von Zeppelin, membre de la famille du constructeur de dirigeables, eut menacé le groupe de poursuite.
1977 - en plein concert, Ray Charles est agressé par un spectateur qui tente de l'étrangler.
1994 - Eric Clapton donne son 100e concert au Royal Albert Hall, à Londres, au profit de l'organisme de charité Children In Crisis.
* 

[/QUOTE]

tout c'est passé un 28 février ???


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * A demain
* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous y voilà, ce vendredi annonce la promesse d'un week-end qui devrait se terminer si tout va mal dimanche à minuit.
Pour changer un peu nous allons parler de ces inconnus qui partagent nos banquettes dans les autobus, nour précèdent dans les files d'attente des super-marchés, ou nous arrêtent dans la rue pour demander l'heure.
En 2001 Marie-Chantal a cassé son talon en marchant sur une grille d'arbre, c'est en 1997 que Philippe a décidé de lire Les hommes de bonne volonté en 27 volumes, il n'a pas encore terminé, enfin en 1957 naissait le petit Pierre pour le plus grand bonheur de ses parents.

Il fait beau, la température est de 10 °, il ne devrait pas pleuvoir avant ce soit 19 h 15.


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Nous y voilà, ce vendredi annonce la promesse d'un week-end qui devrait se terminer si tout va mal dimanche à minuit.
Pour changer un peu nous allons parler de ces inconnus qui partagent nos banquettes dans les autobus, nour précèdent dans les files d'attente des super-marchés, ou nous arrêtent dans la rue pour demander l'heure.
En 2001 Marie-Chantal a cassé son talon en marchant sur une grille d'arbre, c'est en 1997 que Philippe a décidé de lire Les hommes de bonne volonté en 27 volumes, il n'a pas encore terminé, enfin en 1957 naissait le petit Pierre pour le plus grand bonheur de ses parents.

Il fait beau, la température est de 10 °, il ne devrait pas pleuvoir avant ce soit 19 h 15.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu viens de te lever?


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu viens de te lever? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et non, le 28 février je me lève toujours à 6 heures, c'est un principe


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

L'année dernière, le 28 février 2002 :
le Haut Commissaire aux Réfugiés de l'ONU annonce que le HCR n'étendra pas l'enquête sur les cas d'abus sexuels sur des enfants pratiqués à la chaine par ses propres membres.
De la nourriture et des soins étaient ainsi, depuis longtemps, échangés contre des faveurs sexuelles sur les enfants des gens venu trouver assistance auprès du HCR en Afrique. 

Ruud Lubbers, Haut Commissaire aux Refugiés de l'ONU est choqué sur la gravité des faits mais estime que l'insufficance de financement et le laxisme des organisations humanitaires insitent des prédateurs à occuper des postes clés et abuser de la misère humaine. Il estime que cette situation est de la responsabilité de la communauté internationnale et refuse toute enquête en Afrique où dans d'autres régions déshéritées pour mettre à jour ces pratiques ignobles et iddentifier les brebis galeuses au sein du HCR et des ONG !


----------



## ApplePie (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

tout c'est passé un 28 février ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
*oui, pourquoi ??? tu crois que je n'ai pas compris la règle du jeu !!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
oui, pourquoi ??? tu crois que je n'ai pas compris la règle du jeu !!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

[/QUOTE]
Non mais je trouvais que cela faisait beaucoup pour un seul jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Non mais je trouvais que cela faisait beaucoup pour un seul jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
... et je n'ai pas tout mis


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

*samedi 1er mars*

Premier jour d'un des mois les plus long de l'année &amp; J-24

The Kid avait 69 ans lorsqu'il est mort en 1984.
L'éphéméride est très rock, en ce moment, en 1944, c'est au tour de Roger de naître. Plus tard il vous chantera que c'était la sienne, mais était-ce votre generation également? 
Ce n'était, en tout cas, pas celle de Frédéric qui naît en 1810, même pas un Prélude.
Pour l'Universalis, se jour ext celui du retour de Napoléon de l'île d'Elbe en 1815. C'est parti pour cent jours.

Si vous en connaissez, fêtez les Aubin.
Mais, surtout, comme c'est le Week-end, vous risquez fort de prendre le bateau à Brest pour aller vous reposer à Ouessant. Même si vous y rencontrez plus de moutons que d'insulaires, fêtez les : Dewi, Albin, Albina, Albinenn, Dewi, Albinig , Bina, Binenn, Binig, Devi et Divi si vous les croisez.


Il fait clair, et c'est le jour qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Ce jour fête également les Hermés, est-ce une coïncidence, mais le 1er mars 1999 les thermomètres à mercure sont retirés de la vente, en France, en raison du danger que ce métal présente pour l'homme et son l'environnement en cas de bris du thermomètre. 
Comme il fait frais (8°) il est conseillé de ne pas laisser son foulard au vestiaire.

En 1927 Claude Gensac célèbre épouse de gendarme voit pour la première fois le jour.

Gérard Oury, cinéaste, entre à l'Académie française dans le fauteuil précédemment occupé par René Clément ceci en lan 2000 et je pense que cest une bonne chose.

En 1958	Bertrand Piccard, psychiatre, devient recordman du tour du monde en ballon, comme quoi cest le mental qui compte.


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Ce jour est aussi celui au cours duquel bonpat a trouvé la réponse à une enigme de Barbarella (qui soit dit en passant fait semblant de lire un post sur deux pour pas dire son age)


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ce jour est aussi celui au cours duquel bonpat a trouvé la réponse à une enigme de Barbarella (qui soit dit en passant fait semblant de lire un post sur deux pour pas dire son age) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne l'ai pas dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, réouvrons le dossier des posts disparus


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

*dimanche 2 mars*

J-23

merci de vos encouragements.
Une éphéméride un peu particulière aujourd'hui.

12 ans déjà, j'ai pleuré ce jour là. On se doutait que cela arriverait, plusieurs fois il était venu nous dire qu'il s'en allait, mais cette fois ce fut la bonne
cette chanson là n'était pas de Prévert et Kosma, elle était de toi je crois, Serge. Qu'elle se rappelle à notre souvenir et qu'elle n'en finisse pas de renaître. 
J'arrête, ou je vais remettre ça.
Ce jour est également celui des papes : naissance de Léon XVIII en 1810, et de Pie XII en 1876. La suite vous la connaissez : des milliers de morts sur le continent africain.
L'universalis est à mille lieux de cela, puisqu'elle choisit comme évènement marquant, le premier vol de Concorde en 1969. C'était à Toulouse et le pilote s'appelait André Turcat

C'est la fête de Charles le Bon, par conséquent comme vous vous y attendez celle de tous les Charles.
Mais le dimanche ne serait pas le dimanche sans notre tradition du week-end : la fête des saints bretons. pour célébrer les Jaoua, Nonn, Nonna et Nonnita : déplacez-vous. Allez à Lorient pêcher le hareng, c'est la saison; ici, il va même en pleuvoir aujourd'hui.

N'oubliez pas de faire marcher les petits commerces : c'est la fête des grand-mères. Ou alors envoyez lui un e-mail.

_Il fait clair, et c'est le jour qui veut ça._


----------



## ApplePie (2 Mars 2003)

*2 mars*

1933 - première du film "King Kong".
1943 - à Freeport, dans l'Etat de New York, naissance de Louis Firbank, alias Lou Reed, chanteur et guitariste du Velvet Underground _("White Light, White Heat")_ puis en solo _("Walk On The Wild Side")_.
1948 - à Ballyshannon, en Irlande, naissance de Rory Gallagher, guitariste de Taste _(l'album "On The Boards")_ puis en solo _(l'album "Calling Card")_; décédé _(trop tôt, hélas)_ le 14 juin 1995.
1949 - James Gallagher _(rien à voir avec le précédent !!)_ réussit le premier tour du monde sans escale, avec ravitaillement en vol à bord d'un B-50.
1964 - à la gare de Marylebone, à Londres, les Beatles entreprennent le tournage de leur premier film, "A Hard Day's Night".
1969 - le Concorde effectue son premier décollage depuis Toulouse _(André Turcat, Jacques Guignard, Michel Rétif et Henri Perrier composent ce premier équipage)_. Il peut transporter 128 passagers et vole à Mach 2.2 _(2330 Km/h)_.
1973 - signature du traité de Paris mettant fin à la guerre du Viêt-Nam.
1978 - profanation de la tombe de Charlie Chaplin. Son cercueil sera retrouvé.
1991 - décès de Lucien Ginsburg, alias Serge Gainsbourg, chanteur, acteur, réalisateur.


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

En 1944 naît Lou Reed, ce qui annonçait quelques changements.

En 1977 Jeans Kjaer Jension est content ! Tombé 6 ans plus tôt dans un massif d'épineux, il aura fallu 248 séances en 6 ans pour le débarrasser de ses 32 131 épines !!!!! Lépilation a été définitive.

En 1995 Jerry Williams, récidiviste est condamné à 25 ans de prison pour le vol ... d'une part de pizza à un enfant ! Il y a de quoi mal digérer.

En 1999, en Arkansas, un autre Jerry Williams gagne 14 500 $ plus frais médicaux après avoir été mordu par le chien de son voisin. Le chien était enchaîné à la clôture intérieure du jardin. Le montant accordé à Mr Williams fut moins élevé que prévu car le jury estima que le chien avait peut-être été un rien provoqué par Mr Williams qui lui tirait dessus au fusil à plombs ! Ce chien navait vraiment aucun humour.

La température au sol est actuellement de 7°, le soleil brille, la journée sannonce clémente.


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

*lundi 3 mars*

J-22

Je ne vous demande pas comment vous allez, puisque je connais la réponse.

Après celle d'hier, une autre grande première page de Libé, c'était en 1983 et Milou nous disait que Tintin était mort.
En 1996, c'était au tour de Marguerite de nous quitter. _Le ravissement de Lol V. Stein_, fut longtemps un de mes livres de chevet.
L'Universalis choisit un événement de circonstance, il y a 12 ans la résolution 686 du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU marqua officilellement la fin de l'opération Tempête du Désert.

La fête d'aujourd'hui vous donnera la sensation d'être encore en week-end puisqu'il s'agit d'un prénom breton : Guénolé.
Mais les masqueloures d'ici, où les 3 joyeuses battent leur plein, n'auront nullement besoin de ce prétexte pour prolonger le week-end jusqu'à mardi soir.

Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (3 Mars 2003)

1847 - naissance d'Alexander Graham Bell, connu pour avoir déposé un brevet d'invention du téléphone _(qui ne fonctionne pas !)_ un quart d'heure avant le dépot d'un autre brevet _(qui marche !)_ par un autre inventeur. Son brevet date du 7 mars 1876 et ses premiers essais du 10 mars 1876. Qui a vraiment inventé le téléphone ? Celui qui est le premier à le faire fonctionner ou celui qui est le premier à déposer un brevet, même bidon ?
1984 - la cérémonie des César récompense cette année Coluche pour Tchao Pantin.
1991 - un amateur filme 4 policiers blancs en train de passer à tabac un automobiliste noir à Los Angeles. Les policiers seront acquittés et s'ensuivra une émeute provoquant la mort de 58 personnes. Ils seront à nouveau jugés et reconnus coupables.
2000 - la chanteuse Nayah qui avait représenté la France au dernier concours Eurovision de la chanson et qui s'était défendue d'appartenir à la secte des Réaliens vient d'être promue prêtre de cette secte dont elle ne fait soit-disant pas partie.

_journée faiblarde sur le plan musical ; quant à Hergé, il a "berçé" mon enfance, mais l'homme comporte des "zones d'ombre" qui m'agacent


_


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

Bizarre, Barbarella n'a pas ramené sa fraîse


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Tout vient à qui sait attendre, mon dieu quelle impatience
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aujourdhui cest aussi la Saint lamalisse, évitons de les mettre en boîte.

En 1873 Le biologiste Pasteur invente le procédé de fabrication et de conservation de la bière pasteurisée. Ce nétait pas vraiment la peine étant donné les très courts délais de conservation de certains.

En 1917John Ford sort son premier film "The tornado" sous le pseudonyme de Jack Ford. Il aspire à une grande carrière.

2000 Stupeur : les Guignols de l'Info tirent leur révérence. Après 12 ans de bons et loyaux services en tant que bouffons, après des périodes plus ou moins bonnes, après avoir épuisé plusieurs équipes d'auteurs, après avoir lancé des slogans connus de tous (Putain, deux ans ! Le monsieur te demande ! A l'insu de mon plein gré ! Ha que coucou ! ...). Guillaume Durand qui a quitté l'émission de Nulle Part Ailleurs au profit de Nagui règle ses comptes avec les amuseurs. Télé 7 jours affirme, sans le moindre sondage ou enquête, que les Français en ont ras le bol. 
Un avocat les accuse de l'avoir tourné en ridicule et de l'avoir fait perdre en justice en le discréditant auprès des jurés, sans pour autant avoir apporté la preuve que les jurés regardaient les Guignols de l'Info.
Soit les Français ont ras le bol des Guignols (dixit Tele 7 Jours)
Soit les Français adorent les guignols, les regardent et sont influencés par les programmes. (dixit l'avocat*) 

*quel guignol


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

*lmardi 4 mars*

J-21

C'est Mardi-Gras, profitez-en bien, car à partir de demain c'est carême pour 40 jours.

En 1861, les Etats Unis allaient élire un de leur plus grand président, celui par qui l'abolition allait arriver.
A Venise, Antonio naquit, c'était encore l'hiver durant cette année de 1678. peut-être est-ce pour cela qu'il essaya de courir après le printemps, puis l'été, puis l'automne.

L'universalis aime s'envoler, elle nous emmène en 1979, et nous découvrons en compagnie des caméras de la sonde voyager-1 les anneaux de Jupiter.

Nous fêtons aujourd'hui un membre du forum : Casimir : tout le monde lui envoie un message privé de sympathie 

Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (4 Mars 2003)

1948 - naissnce de Chris Squire, bassiste de Yes _("Owner Of A Lonely Heart")_.
1967 - Les Rolling Stones se hissent en tête du classement américain des singles avec "Ruby Tuesday", leur quatrième numéro un aux Etats-Unis.
1976 - sortie du film "Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou" de Milos Forman avec Jack Nicholson.
2000 - Bill Clinton, président des U.S.A. avoue ne pas avoir confiance envers les E-mail et refuse de les utiliser pour communiquer avec sa fille. On ne sait toujours pas (sic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ce qu'il utilisait pour "communiquer" _(avec)_  Monica Lewinsky !!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2003)

Merci Barbarella, RV, ApplePie pour ces infos. Je vais en ressortir quelques une à mes collègues.


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Il semble quaux Etats-Unis le quatre mars soit une grande journée pour les prestations de serments, je nen ferai pas la liste, je ne jurerais pas quelle soit complète.

En 1906 le recensement donne 39 252 245 habitants en France, quelques années plus tard et quelques habitants en plus, certains chanteront : ET moi, et moi, et moi.

En 1966 John Lenon annonce fièrement que "Les Beatles sont plus célèbres que Jésus-Christ, ce qui ne manquera pas d'alimenter une certaine polémique. Mon Dieu à quoi nous pousse la popularité.

En 1968 Joe Frazier bat Buster Mathis et devient champion du monde des Poids Lourds, deux increvables ceux-là.

Il fait 7° et les grenouilles grimpent à léchelle.


----------



## tomtom (4 Mars 2003)

Souhaitons un Bon Anniversaire à *Thierry Pastor*






43 ans aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Il fait 7° et les grenouilles grimpent à léchelle.
* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis trop loin de l'échelle pour voir...


----------



## ApplePie (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je suis trop loin de l'échelle pour voir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
*... avoue que tu as plutôt peur des grenouilles !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

*mercredi 5 mars* 

vas-y je te laisse finir...


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... avoue que tu as plutôt peur des grenouilles !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 

[/QUOTE]

à la fac, je les disséquais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis j'ai appris à les aimer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surtout une...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * mercredi 5 mars 

vas-y je te laisse finir...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonpat devrait penser à présenter ces respets à Krystof


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bonpat devrait penser à présenter ces respets à Krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ses restes de pets ? oui, bien sûr. pfffffffffffftt !!


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

*mercredi 5 mars*

J-20

Mercredi des Cendres : c'est parti pour 40 jours de carême. 

De Staline vous avez sûrement dû en entendre parler. Aussi je m'attarderai plus volontiers sur le frèrôt John : son costume noir, son chapeau noir et ses lunettes noires, qui a tiré sa révérence en 1982.
Carnet bleu en 1908 pour Rex Harrison. Son plus grand mérite à mes yeux est d'avoir été le partenaire de la belle Audrey dans My Fair Lady.

Je lis dans l'universalis qu'en 1946 Winston Churchill donnait le coup d'envoi de la guerre froide en invitant "les peuples de langue anglaise à s'unir pour enlever toute tentation à l'ambition ou à la tentation de l'aventure".

C'est la fête des Olive. Dommage pour tous les Olivier, un autre jour peut-être.

Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## RV (6 Mars 2003)

*jeudi 6 mars*

J-19

On ne peut pas dire que le mercredi vous a inspirés.

Journée des autres aujourd'hui:
En 1980, Marguerite (l'autre) est la première femme à entrer à l'Académie française.
L'un des plus grand peintres, sculpteurs, architecte et même poète que monde ait connu, naît en 1475. Ce n'est pas Leonardo, mais l'autre.

Toujours à l'affût d'événements marquant, l'Universalis nous rappelle qu'en 1957, le Ghana était la première colonie d'Afrique noire à accéder à la souveraineté internationale.

Canoniquement parlant, c'est la fête des Colette Boylet, mais si vous connaissez des Colette tout court, ne vous privez pas.

Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## ApplePie (6 Mars 2003)

1925 - naissance du guitariste de jazz Wes Montgomery.
1944 - naissance, à Cambridge, en Angleterre, de David Gilmour (ci-dessous), guitariste et chanteur de Pink Floyd.
1971 - décès du musicien Igor Stravinsky.
1980 - Marguerite de Crayencour dit Marguerite Yourcenar est la première femme élue à l'Académie Française.


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

b'jour !!


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

J - 2


En 1937 Valentina Vladimirovna Terechkovz fait son entrée dans le monde, elle sera la première femme à aller dans l'espace le 16 Mars 1963.

Marguerite de Crayencour dit Marguerite Yourcenar est la première femme élue à l'Académie Française, ceci se passe en 1980.

Melina Mercouri, actrice, chanteuse et femme politique grecque (Ministre de la Culture) décède en 1994. Elle nous laissera quelques mots : Si tu aimes les aubaines, les problèmes, les échecs, prends le risque et viens vite, Je t'invite Je suis grecque. 

En 1429 Jeanne d'Arc, dite la Pucelle, rencontre Charles VII roi de France.

Marguerite Yourcenar devient la première femme élue à l'Académie Française, en 1980.

La température est de 7°, les grenouilles restent perchées.


----------



## ApplePie (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> J - 2


En 1937 Valentina Vladimirovna Terechkovz fait son entrée dans le monde, elle sera la première femme à aller dans l'espace le 16 Mars 1963.

*Marguerite de Crayencour dit Marguerite Yourcenar est la première femme élue à l'Académie Française, ceci se passe en 1980.*

Melina Mercouri, actrice, chanteuse et femme politique grecque (Ministre de la Culture) décède en 1994. Elle nous laissera quelques mots : Si tu aimes les aubaines, les problèmes, les échecs, prends le risque et viens vite, Je t'invite Je suis grecque. 

En 1429 Jeanne d'Arc, dite la Pucelle, rencontre Charles VII roi de France.

*Marguerite Yourcenar devient la première femme élue à l'Académie Française, en 1980.*

La température est de 7°, les grenouilles restent perchées.



[/QUOTE]
*... et ©barbapapa radote !!... à moins qu'il ne s'agisse pas de la même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*_
dans deux journées, celle de la femme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... et ©barbapapa radote !!...     

[/QUOTE]

Tu te souviens plus c'est trop loin, la spontanéité de la jeunesse, qui vous fait écrire trop vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## ApplePie (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... et ©barbapapa radote !!... à moins qu'il ne s'agisse pas de la même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/QUOTE]
... et spécialiste de la pirouette très acrobatique !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## RV (7 Mars 2003)

*vendredi 7 mars*

J-18

A la fois vendredi et carême, faites attention. Des soirées ciné tant que vous voulez, mais pas d'Hippociné, ou alors contentez-vous du filet de tilapia.

Jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche, le premier disque de jazz est commercialisé en 1917. On peut y entendre l'Original Dixieland Jazz Band jouer le célèbre Livery stable blues.
260 ans auparavant, le roi soleil voit rouge et interdit la vente de l'eau-de-feu aux Indiens.
Et en 1765, Nicéphore invente la photographie.

Pour l'Universalis, ce jour est celui où Tito devient le chef de la Yougoslavie libérée en 1945.

C'est le jour des Félicité, mais nous fêtons les Félicie aussi.

Il fait noir, et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## tomtom (7 Mars 2003)

en 1875,	naissance de *Maurice Ravel*, célèbre compositeur du Boléro.

_Ça y est, je vais l'avoir dans la tête toute le journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * en 1875,	naissance de Maurice Ravel, célèbre compositeur du Boléro.

Ça y est, je vais l'avoir dans la tête toute le journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci bien, moi aussi


----------



## ApplePie (7 Mars 2003)

1884 - la poubelle devient obligatoire pour les immeubles ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
1945 - les Américains entrent en Allemagne.
1976 - Elton John est immortalisé au musée de cire de Madame Tussauds, à Londres.
1999 - décès du réalisateur Stanley Kubrick à Londres.


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Merci bien, moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom
Tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom-tom...


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

J - 1

Cest aujourdhui la fête des THOMAS D'AQUIN, à qui il ne faudrait pas abusivement attribuer des pouvoirs désinfectants ou antiseptiques, vous pouvez me croire.

Deux astronomes voient le jour en ces 7 mars, Sir John Herschel en 1792, Henry Draper en 1837.

Saint Thomas d'Aquin. (patron des libraires) mais toujours le même que ci-dessus fait sa révérence en 1274.

En 1995 décède lauteur de Pôle Nord Pôle Sud, Paul-Émile Victor.

Il fait actuellement 1° mais un large soleil viendra illuminer notre journée. 
Les grenouilles sont retournées momentanément dans leur bocal.


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J - 1 * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non Barbarella, il n'y a pas que le 8 mars. Je leur dédie également tous les autres jours de l'année


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Aujourd'hui on est le 7 mars.

J'ai mal au dos.


----------



## RV (8 Mars 2003)

*samedi 8 mars*

J-17

Journée importante aujourd'hui, mais je vais laisser à d'autres le soin de l'annoncer

Alors qu'en 1869 mourrait le fougueux Hector, pas le troyen, mais le compositeur des Troyens (prédestiné sans doute), naissait en 1714, Carl Philip Emanuel , le fils de Jean Sébastien.

L'Universalis : Malcolm X  annonce la formation de sa propre organisation religieuse, la Mosquée musulmane (Muslim Mosque) qui s?engagera dans la lutte contre l?exploitation économique et politique et contre la dégradation sociale dans l?Amérique noire.

La canonisation est une chose compliquée, aujourd'hui plutôt que de fêtre tout simplement les jean, nous fêtons les Jean de Dieu. Vous savez donc ce qui vous reste à faire : prendre des libertés.
Mais c'est le début du week-end et tradition oblige nous fêtons les prénoms celtiques. En vous promenant dans les rues de Quimper, n'oubliez donc pas les civilités d'usage envers les Seni

Il fait clair, et c'est le jour qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (8 Mars 2003)

Jour J




Journée Internationale de la Femme. Messieurs, à vos bouquets !


----------



## RV (8 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Mars 2003)

Vraiment, il ne fallait pas, c'est trop gentil, je suis confuse


----------



## abba zaba (9 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *











* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

C'est pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas raisonnable


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour sa partenaire le krystof...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Qu'est-ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour sa partenaire le krystof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien faire l'effort une fois par an. Demain, la vie reprend son droit chemin. Ce sera ration double


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

Demain il fera jour


----------



## hannibal (9 Mars 2003)

Pas sur, et probablement pas pour tout le monde...


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * Pas sur, et probablement pas pour tout le monde...
* 

[/QUOTE]
En ce 9 mars 2003, il y en a qui verront le jour pour la première, elle est pas belle la vie ?
Et comme prévu il fait jour.


----------



## tomtom (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Et comme prévu il fait jour.   * 

[/QUOTE]

..et beau


----------



## tomtom (9 Mars 2003)

Ils sont nés un *9 mars*:

en 1964, naissances de *Juliette Binoche* et de *Valérie 
Lemercier.*

et pour les fouteux:en 1968, naissance de *Youri Djorkaeff*.


----------



## RV (9 Mars 2003)

*dimanche 9 mars*

J-16

Bande de Malo

Pour faire suite à la journée internationale de la femme il fallait un événement d'importance : 1959 naissance de Barbie.


Ce que je vous disais hier, se confirme, puisque nous fêtons les Françoise Romaine.
Lorsque vous serez sur le chemein des douaniers près de Perros Guirrec n'oubliez donc pas de saluer les Ilan; ils sont à la fête.

Il est tard et il fait clair, et c'est le carnaval qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

Le plus important ayant été dit, il semble superflu de rappeler quen 1934 naît Yuri Gagarine, pilote d'essais, cosmonaute.

En 1706 disparaît Johann Pachelbel. En sa mémoire buvons un canon.

En 1992 Manahem Begin, ancien premier ministre d'Israël, signataire des accords de paix de Camp David quitte ce bas monde.

Parmi les évènements sans importance :

En 1929 a lieu la première représentation de "Marius" de Marcel Pagnol avec Pierre Fresnay et Raimu.

Il fait beau, la température est de 7°


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2003)

Barbarella, hier c'était le bouquet, aujourd'hui, la vie reprend le dessus


----------



## barbarella (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Barbarella, hier c'était le bouquet, aujourd'hui, la vie reprend le dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas raisonnable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, n'oublie pas de faire les coins


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ce n'est pas raisonnable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, n'oublie pas de faire les coins 






* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas comment on fait les coins, et puis de toute façon, j'ai pas le temps, y a foot à la télé. Occupe-t'en s'il te plaît


----------



## barbarella (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais pas comment on fait les coins, et puis de toute façon, j'ai pas le temps, y a foot à la télé. Occupe-t'en s'il te plaît  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## ApplePie (10 Mars 2003)

*10 mars*
1793 - création du tribunal révolutionnaire.
1910 - naissance de Boris Vian
1944 - arrestation à Paris du monstrueux Docteur Petiot.
1954 - naissance de Didier Barbelivien ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
1955 - décès de Charlie "Bird" Parker
1958 - naissance de l'actrice Sharon Stone. 
1973 - _"Dark Side Of The Moon"_, de Pink Floyd, est lancé aux Etats-Unis.
1988 - cinq jours après son 30e anniversaire de naissance, Andy Gibb s'éteint à l'hôpital.
1998 - à Santiago du Chili, l'ex-dictateur A. Pinochet abandonne le commandement des armées et devient sénateur à vie.










_ps : l'importance n'est pas une question de taille !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## RV (10 Mars 2003)

*lundi 10 mars*

J-15

Un lundi comme un autre, c'est à dire un début de semaine.

Depuis 1991 il est l'heure de Greenwich en Europe.
En 1958, l'actrice de Basic Instinct allait commencer par porter des couches. 

Et en 1793, l'Universalis nous apprend que le Tribunal révolutionnaire était créé. La défense et l'interrogatoire préalable des accusés étaient supprimés, les jurés pouvaient se contenter de preuves morales, le tribunal n'avait plus le choix qu'entre l'acquittement ou la mort.

Aujourd'hui, nous allons simplement fêter les Vivien, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal en soi et très important pour eux..

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (10 Mars 2003)

Aujourdhui je souhaite une bonne fête aux Victor que je connais. 

- Pour le plaisir un poème dun grand homme né en 1920 :

J'aimerais 

J'aimerais 
J'aimerais 
Devenir un grand poète 
Et les gens 
Me mettraient 
Plein de laurier sur la tête 
Mais voilà 
Je n'ai pas 
Assez de goût pour les livres 
Et je songe trop à vivre 
Et je pense trop aux gens 
Pour être toujours content 
De n'écrire que du vent. 


- Lannée, dernière la chemise considérée comme la dernière portée par Napoléon Bonaparte à Sainte-Hélène est adjugée 63 000 euros lors d'une vente aux enchères. A ce prix là je vendrais bien ma garde robe.

- Il ne fait que 6°, le soleil brille, pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## RV (11 Mars 2003)

*mardi 11 mars*

J-14

Mardi, c'est le jour de l'iPod nouveau, et ce mardi est particulièrement riche sur le plan musical.

Il faut toujours faire attention lorsqu'on prend son bain. Un certain l'a appris à ses dépends en ce jour de 1978.
Paul fut fait Sir en 1996. Et Nina va souffler ses 48 bougies.
pour le reste d'autres s'en chargeront.

L'éphéméride de l'Universalis est l'élection de Mikhaïl Gorbatchev.

La fête d'aujourd'hui est pour les Rosine.

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (11 Mars 2003)

Quelques 11 mars et quelques événements livrés bruts de décoffrage :

1794 Fondation de l'Ecole Centrale des Travaux Publics qui deviendra l'Ecole Polytechnique.

1818 Publication du célèbre Frankenstein de Mary Shelley, livre écrit par provocation alors que son mari affirmait qu'aucune femme ne pouvait écrire un livre digne d'intérêt.

En 1878 l'Académie des Sciences accuse Thomas Edisson d'utiliser un ventriloque lors de la présentation du phonographe.

1905 Inauguration officielle du Métropolitain.

1912 Berry saute d'un avion en vol au-dessus de Saint-Louis, U.S.A. Il exécute le premier saut avec parachute.

1965 Belphégor débarque à la TV avec Yves Rénier.

1978 Le Mirage 2000 décolle pour la première fois.

1998 Un juge fait exhumer le corps d'Yves Montand pour comparer son ADN à celui d'Aurore Drossard qui se prétent sa fille. Les analyses seront négatives, on l'aura déterré pour rien.

Il fait 11°, les jours rallongent, le printemps commence à se fait attendre.


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

*mercredi 12 mars*

J-13

La fille de Vincente naît à Los Angeles en 1946. 
En 1994 l'église anglicane ordonne ses premières femmes : 32 sont élevées à la prêtrise. Plusieurs prêtres décident de passer à l'église catholique. Nous sommes déjà loin de la journée internationale de la femme.

L'Universalis a une excellente mémoire : en 1610 Galilée révolutionne l'astronomie en publiant "Sidereus Nuncius (le Messager céleste).

A  sa façon Donatien l'a fêtée, mais nous ne sommes pas obligés de suivre sa voie et nous pouvons nous contenter d'un bouquet de fleurs pour toutes les Justine.

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Bonne fête à Justine et à Pierre

En 1613 naît  André Le Nôtre dessinateur de jardins et architecte de Louis XIV. Il composera les jardins à la française.

1940 naissance dAl Jarreau, chanteur. Son style est varié, il interprète Contemporary jazz, soft rock, et pop avec le même bonheur.

En 1951 apparaît Denis la Malice, personnage de BD, qui fit la joie de bon nombre denfants.

1955, Charles Christophe "Bird" Parker (Charly Parker), saxophoniste, salut ses admirateurs pour son dernier voyage.

En 1918 : Moscou devient la capitale de l'URSS.

Cest en 2002, quon se rend compte qu'un astéroïde de 50 m de diamètre vient de passer à 463 000 Km de la terre le 08 mars. On estime que c'est un objet de même diamètre qui a creusé un cratère de 32 km de diamètre en 1908, en Sibérie (voir l'épisode d'X-Files).

Il fait 8°, le ciel est clair, quelques averses sont cependant à redouter.


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2003)

mercredi 12 mars 2003
un detenu s'evade d'une prison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah ben méde alors a dit le responsable


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * mercredi 12 mars 2003
un detenu s'evade d'une prison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

...et bonpat revient sur MacG, bizarre non ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

*jeudi 13 mars*

J-12

L'éphéméride est entrée dans le top 15 des sujets.

Jour des planètes à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte : découverte d'Uranus en 1781 et de Pluton en 1930
Le papa de l'écologie française naît à Cambrai en 1904, depuis il nous a quitté.

L'Universalis nous rappelle qu'en 1971 Idi Amin Dada se proclamait président de l'état ougandais

Ceux que nous fêtons aujourd'hui, ont à n'en pas douter, du coeur : Rogrigue

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes, et plus particulièrement Uranus et pluton, sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Il y a encore en ces 13 mars beaucoup de naissances et de décès dastronomes champions olympiques et sportifs de tous niveaux, des fois, on dirait que le monde nest fait que de gens connus.

En 1974 l'aéroport Charles-De-Gaulle à Roissy ouvre ses portes.

En 1986 cest au tour de la cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie dêtre inaugurée au Parc de la Villette à Paris.

En 2002 plusieurs agents EDF urinent ensemble dans la cour de l'agence EDF de Tarbes pour protester contre la convocation devant le conseil de discipline d'un de leur collègue, accusé de s'être soulagé de la même façon lors d'une manifestation. Ils ont ainsi, en signe de soutien, arrosé copieusement les jardinières de la cour de l'agence EDF, la petite histoire ne dit pas sils chantaient en chur :

Jfais pipi sur le gazon
Pour embêter les coccinelles
Je fais pipi sur le gazon
Pour embêter les papillons

Il fait 5° au soleil, le temps ne devrait être que partiellement couvert.


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

*vendredi 14 mars*

J-11

L'éphéméride se maintient dans le top 15 des sujets. Continuez.

le jour des planètes continue : en 1835 naissait l'astronome qui nomma les "canaux de Mars" : Giovanni Virginia Schiaparelli.
Hier nous parlions du papa de l'écologie française, aujourd'hui de celui du communisme international : Karl meurt à Londres en 1883.

L'Universalis nous rappelle : Hitler fait une entrée triomphale à Vienne. Il est accueilli par 200 000 personnes. L'Autriche devient dès le lendemain la Ostmark, la marche de l'Est du Reich, et Vienne perd à peu près toutes les prérogatives de capitale

La fête de Mathilde est revenue.

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes, et plus particulièrement Mars, sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * vendredi 14 mars
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf !! un peu plus et on était Vendredi 13 !


----------



## tomtom (14 Mars 2003)

Une petite pensée pour *C. Jérôme* qui nous quitait il y à trois ans.
et bon anniversaire *Albert* (de Monaco) qui souffle ses 45 bougies.

_Bonne fête Mathilde, bise à Philippe et Zaza_


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ouf !! un peu plus et on était Vendredi 13 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne te réjouis pas trop vite :

14/03/2003 : 4 + 1 + 3 + 2 + 3 = 13


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne te réjouis pas trop vite :

14/03/2003 : 4 + 1 + 3 + 2 + 3 = 13  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qui se passe, Barbarella : le petit a pas école aujourd'hui ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Aujourdhui Léon sort son accordéon, et nous fait danser sur les flonflons.

1879, naissance dAlbert Einstein, physicien, prix Nobel de physique en 1921. Avec lui tout est relatif, même et surtout la nationalité : de 1879 à 1900, il est allemand, puis suisse de 1900 à 1940 et enfin américain de 1940 à 1955.

1933 salue larrivée de Quincy Jones, musicien, chef d'orchestre, compositeur, "magicien" de tout ce qui touche à la musique.

Pour la première fois, en 1983 et depuis 1961, l'O.P.E.P. baisse le prix du pétrole, quelle bonne idée.

En 1995 Norman Thagart devient le premier américain à partir pour l'espace à bord d'une fusée russe. Vladimir Dejourov et Guennady Strekalov l'accompagnent pour cette première.

Malgré lheure avancée il ne fait que 5°, le soleil brille, la journée sannonce plutôt bonne.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

*Prenez note... un homme averti en vaut deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le 20 mars : journée du STEAK &amp; BLOWJOB* 

Chaque 14 février, les hommes, on la chance de prouver leur amour à leur tendre moitié en leur offrant des fleurs, du chocolat, des dîners aux chandelles, des spectacles, des films d'amour ou tout ce qu'une femme peut trouver de romantique.

Pour nous les gars... rien. Il faut bien l'admettre, il n'y aucune journée spéciale ou les femmes peuvent nous démontrer leur appréciation. C'est pourquoi une nouvelle fête vient d'être créée.

Le 20 mars est maintenant officiellement la journée du : STEAK &amp; BLOWJOB

Simple, efficace et explicite... cette journée a été créée pour que vous, mesdames, puissiez démontrer votre amour pour l'homme de votre vie. Pas de carte, pas de fleurs, pas de soirée spéciale en ville... tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple,un steak et une pipe. C'est tout.

Ces deux journées combinées, la St Valentin et la journée Steak &amp; Pipe, vont nous mener à une nouvelle ère d'amour ou tous les hommes vont travailler fort pour une belle St Valentin pour s'assurer en retour d'un beau 20 mars.

C'est comme une machine perpétuelle de l'amour.
L'idée est lancée et comme toute nouvelle idée, il faut la faire circuler pour créer l'effet boule de neige. Donc, transmettez ce message et participez à faire croître l'amour et la paix dans ce monde de fous.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
Simple, efficace et explicite... cette journée a été créée pour que vous, mesdames, puissiez démontrer votre amour pour l'homme de votre vie. Pas de carte, pas de fleurs, pas de soirée spéciale en ville... tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple,un steak et une pipe. C'est tout. * 

[/QUOTE]

Je trouve cela très déplacé...
Mais peut-être que tu rends des services aux modérateurs ou d'autre choses encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La femme n'est pas un objet et j'aimerai qu'on en parle avec respect...
J'ai été mysogine pendant des années et maintenant je ne sais plus pourquoi.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

*samedi 15 mars*

J-10

Ce n'est pas le moment de faiblir : l'éphéméride a disparu du top 15 des sujets.  Mobilisez vous !

En 44 : un assassinat célèbre : tu quoque fili !
Il y a de la naissance de cinéaste dans l'air, je me contenterai d'évoquer 1943 et David Cronenberg.

Pas d'Universalis aujourd'hui, car elle a choisi le même événement que moi : l'assassinat de Jules.

La fête d'aujourd'hui est de nouveau sélective : Louise de Marillac.
Mais c'est le week-end, si vous tombez nez à nez avec un Bozien dans un tumulus aux alentours de Vannes, sachez qu'il est à la fête.


Il fait clair et beau et c'est le jour qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes  sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Aujourdhui noubliez pas doffrir un bouquet aux Matronne que vous connaissez et pour une journée paisible noubliez pas les Tranquille.

Leonardo de Vinci, peintre, sculpteur, mathématicien, inventeur, architecte, naît en 1452 dans un petit village qui porte son nom. Anatomiste passionné il disséquera plus de trente cadavres.

Si vous vous rendez à Madrid, surtout faites un tour au Musée du Prado où sont exposées quelques toiles de Goya, décédé en 1828.

En 1964 Richard Burton et Elizabeth Taylor sunissent pour le pire, le meilleur et une passion tulmutueuse.

Il fait 2°, nous sommes samedi, le soleil brille, les oiseaux chantent en bref la journée sannonce sous de bons hospices.


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Bon, il faut que jy aille, les trains nattendent pas.

Tout dabord bonne fête aux Julien

16 mars 1909 grève aux P.T.T.

En 2001 Meike M., allemande a un problème : elle est traitée depuis de longs mois pour une tumeur au cerveau et aménorrhée, son médecin, alerté par un taux de prolactine élevé a rejeté l'idée d'une infection bactérienne ou d'une grossesse pour lui prescrire un traitement hormonal et des examens radiographiques à la recherche d'une tumeur, que comme David Vincent elle ne trouva jamais. Aujourd'hui elle attend dans la salle d'attente de son médecin quand surviennent les premières contractions. Six heures plus tard, elle est maman d'un bébé de 3 100 grammes et de 49 centimètres. Pour une drôle de tumeur, c'est pas mal dans le genre, mauvais diagnostic. Il est vrai qu'une femme enceinte est une chose rare dans le métier de médecin et qu'il est sans doute normal qu'il ait complètement raté le problème (!!!!!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il fait beau, il ne fait pas chaud 2°, le soleil brille.

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

*dimanche 16 mars*

J-9

L'éphéméride est toujours absente du top 15 des sujets.  Ce n'est pas normal, continuons!

En 1978 le pétrolier Amoco-Cadiz s'échouait au large du Finistère et souillait le littoral. A l'époque, il fut dit : plus jamais cela.
En 1955, naissance d'Isabelle Huppert.

Décidément! aujourd'hui encore l'Universalis a décidé de m'emboîter le pas est de parler du naufrage du pétrolier. Ce ne sont pourtant pas les énénements qui manquent.

Nous fêtons les Bénédicte. Dommage que ce ne soit pas les Bénédictine.
Lors de votre promenade en bateau qui remonte l'Odet, n'ommettez pas de fêter les Abram, car c'est notre fête celtique du jour.


Il fait clair et beau et c'est le jour qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

*lundi 17 mars*

J-8

C'est lundi, allez une fois n'est pas coutume et je vous le demande : comment allez-vous ?

Décès en 1996 du cinéaste de jeux interdits (tiens ça me donne une idée)
et en 1951, naît Snake Plissken, 46 ans après à New York, mais en VO cela donnera : Escape from NewYork.

L'Universalis a décidé ne ne plus lorgner sur mes fiches et nous dit qu'en 1959 le daï-lama, quitte son palais de Lhasa en cachette et s'enfuit en Inde.

Bonne fête aux Patrice, mais oublions les car c'est surtout la saint-Patrick

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * lundi 17 mars

Bonne fête aux Patrice, mais oublions les car c'est surtout la saint-Patrick

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'apprécie très moyennement.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Bonne fête aux, Patrick, Patrice et Paul

1834 naissance de Gottlieb Wilhelm Daimler, ingénieur, créateur de la marque automobile Daimler. 






En 1951 naît Kurt Russell, acteur (New-York 1999, Los Angeles 2010,...).






En 1993 décèdeCharlotte Hughes, recordwoman de longévité du Royaume Uni avec 115 ans et 229 jours.

Evénements

1808 Création du Baccalauréat.

En 1830 Fréderick Chopin donne son premier concert.

1954 Sortie du film "Touchez pas au grisbi" avec Jean Gabin, ...

2003 Pas de bugger quizz ce soir.

La chaleur nest toujours pas au rendez-vous, 3°, le ciel est clair, plein soleil pour la journée.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 1834 naissance de Gottlieb Wilhelm Daimler, ingénieur, créateur de la marque automobile Daimler.    * 

[/QUOTE]


mes amitiés à Chrislm en passant !


----------



## ApplePie (17 Mars 2003)

*pas de météo marine sur le fil ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * pas de météo marine sur le fil ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

[/QUOTE]

par Marie-Pierre Planchon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *En 1951 naît Kurt Russell, acteur (New-York 1999, Los Angeles 2010,...). * 

[/QUOTE]
_(ce dernier est une pure daube !!)
*pour les plus agés d'entre nous : savez vous que Kurt Russell est le fils de (son père, ca, ce n'est pas un scoop !) Bing *(Aïe)* Russell qui jouait le sherif dans la série *_*Bonanza ?        *


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
(ce dernier est une pure daube !!)
pour les plus agés d'entre nous : savez vous que Kurt Russell est le fils de (son père, ca, ce n'est pas un scoop !) Bing (Aïe) Russell qui jouait le sherif dans la série Bonanza ?          

[/QUOTE]

c quoi Bonanza... ça passait en 1915 ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c quoi Bonanza... ça passait en 1915 ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, en 1915, il n'y avait pas la télé ! Et en Lozère, c'est arrivé beaucoup, beaucoup plus tard, juste avant 1960 : je me souviens que mon père m'avait emmené voir les actualités 1 fois ou 2 chez un voisin qui avait une des 10 premières télés du coin.

Bonanza, c'était bien après(63-65 ? il y avait déjà un émetteur dans le bled et notre première télé à la maison). Vous vous rendez pas compte ce que vous avez raté comme séries western, les gamins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pire, c'était ... je ne me souviens plus du nom (un nom de cow-boy genre buck rogers ou dans le style) : un cow-boy fringué pire que les pires de Tintin en Amérique : à se demander comment il se baladait avec ça et si la note de nettoyage était pas le budget le plus important du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Heureusement c'était en noir et blanc sinon, vu comment ça brillait, on se serait esquinté les yeux définitivement.


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Bonanza ??
C'est pas une chanson de Johnny Cleg ça : A siiiii BonANza....


----------



## ApplePie (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c quoi Bonanza... ça passait en 1915 ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

*non, non... 1815 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

*mardi 18 mars*

J-7

Continuez, nous finirons par revenir dans le top 15

Après l' Amoco-Cadiz  c'est au tour du Torrey Canyon de faire naufrage en 1967 et de provoquer une catastrophe écologique.
En 1842, naissance de Mallarmé.

L'Universalis : Les Soviétiques mettent en orbite Voskhod-2 transportant Pavel Belyayev et Alexis Leonov. Ce dernier quitte la capsule et évolue dans l?espace pendant dix minutes. C?est la première sortie d?un homme dans l?espace.

Nous fêtons aujourd'hui les Cyrille

Il fait noir et c'est l'heure qui veut ça.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

1949, naissance de Jacques Secrétin, joueur de ping-pong, qui sans aucun doute aurait fait le bonheur des forums avec sa manière très personnelle de relancer la balle.

En 1964 décède Norbert Wiener, père de la Cybernétique, en parler découle de lautomatisme. On ne pouvait pas y couper, surtout depuis que Guillaume Massicot a déposé le brevet de loutil portant son nom en 1844.

En 1971 Georges Descrières, Roger Carel et Yvon Bouchard débarquent à la TV dans une série culte européenne : "Arsène Lupin". Cest le plus grand des voleurs, lalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaa.

1999 Les coiffeurs du Haut-Rhin, France, font preuve d'originalité : pour protester contre un taux de TVA trop élevé quand ils ont un salon, les manifestants remplissent de cheveux les boîtes aux lettres des administrations. Encore une histoire tirée par les cheveux.

Il ne fait que 2° et ça commence à bien faire, le soleil ne nous réchauffe pas. La journée sera claire.

Et maintenant place à la météo marine.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En 1971 Georges Descrières, Roger Carel et Yvon Bouchard débarquent à la TV dans une série culte européenne : "Arsène Lupin". C&amp;#8217;est le plus grand des voleurs, lalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaa.
* 

[/QUOTE]

La série était pas mal, sans plus. Mais c'est surtout les bouquins qui sont bien : "Arsène Lupin", c'est un des sommets de la littérature française "facile". Je jubile chaque fois que j'en relis un (et c'est assez souvent). Pour les amateurs de Barthes, c'est typiquement pour moi un texte de plaisir.

Les seconds rôles sont de très haute volée : Ganimard, Herlock Sholmès, la Cagliostro, etc.
Et j'adore le style d'écriture. 

Même les pastiches de Boileau-Narcejac sur le thème sont excellents.

Si il y en a qui ne connaissent pas, jetez-vous dessus.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

*mercredi 19 mars*

J-6

Mercredi,  jour de sortie des films.


Ephéméride cinéma aujourd'hui : en 1895 les frèrôts tournent leurs premier film : la sortie de leur usine. et en 1953 la cérémonie de remise des Oscars est retransmise à la télévision pour la première fois.
Il y en a d'autres, mais je vous en laisse un peu.

L'Universalis toujours avec son esprit d'à propos nous rappelle qu'en 1962 était instauré le cessez-le-feu en Algérie

C'est aujourd'hui, la fête des Joseph, et je les salue, chacun son tour.

Nous n'avons toujours personne pour la météo marine et c'est bien dommage


Il fait clair et c'est inhabituel.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Cest aujourdhui la Saint Jean la nuit sera de feux et de rondes.

1955 naissance de Bruce Willis, acteur (Armageddon, Le Cinquième élément, Piège en eaux troubles, Hudson Hawk gentleman et cambrioleur, Piège de cristal,...), scénatriste (Hudson Hawk) et chanteur.








Evénement capital :

En 1937, la capacité civile des femmes est reconnue. Pour un acte civil, judiciaire ou administratif, on ne pourra plus exiger l'autorisation de son mari.

La température est de 12°, plein soleil pour la journée.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * mercredi 19 mars
L'Universalis toujours avec son esprit d'à propos nous rappelle qu'en 1962 était instauré le cessez-le-feu en Algérie * 

[/QUOTE]

Le lendemain des accords d'Evian, semble-t-il. Une petite anecdote à ce sujet pour le cinéphile RV (en espérant ne pas me tromper : avec les vieux souvenirs, on n'est jamais trop prudent). Le 18 mars 1962 était un dimanche. Je me rappelle de l'annonce des accords à la télé (elle venait d'arriver chez nous) parce qu'elle a été faite l'après-midi au milieu de la diffusion du superbe film "Farrebique" de Rouquier. Le souvenir m'en est resté.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

*jeudi 20 mars*

J-5

Triste jour.

pour ce changer les idées : John et Yoko se mariaient  en 1969
et Tracy Chapman naissait en 1964.


L'Universalis ne veut décidément pas faire dans le futile : Un protocole abolissant le traité du Bardo reconnaît l?indépendance totale du royaume de Tunis. Un an plus tard, le bey Lamine sera déposé et une république proclamée, dont la présidence reviendra aussitôt à Habib Bourguiba

Nous fêtons les Herbert

Nous n'avons toujours personne pour la météo marine et c'est bien dommage


Il fait noir mais le jour commence à poindre, les quelques minutes que nous avons gagnées chaque jour commencent à se voir.


_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * jeudi 20 mars
Il fait noir mais le jour commence à poindre, les quelques minutes que nous avons gagnées chaque jour commencent à se voir.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que nous repasserons bientôt en heure d'été. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aimerais bien que tu nous en touches un mot...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus si t'as rien à faire...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que nous repasserons bientôt en heure d'été. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aimerais bien que tu nous en touches un mot...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus si t'as rien à faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, j'y suis toujours : j'ai pas changé l'heure sur ma montre, ce coup-ci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Accessoirement, ici, il y avait déjà 14°C tout à l'heure


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Frédéric Winslow Taylor ( né en 1856) est le fondateur du management scientifique du travail, qui fit passer l'art, le savoir faire d'un petit nombre au savoir refaire du plus grand nombre en formalisant et standardisant les méthodes, les outils, les connaissances. Taylor s'appuya sur la démarche scientifique qui observe et quantifie.
Il utilisa essentiellement le chronomètre, segmenta les tâches et sépara les fonctions d'exécution et d'organisation, prôna la spécialisation. Sa recherche d'amélioration était basée sur une relation gagnant-gagnant entre exécutants et donneurs d'ordre, mais ses principes seront pervertis et son nom sera associé aux excès de méthodes segmentant à outrance les tâches afin de gagner en productivité, sans réelle contrepartie pour l'exécutant.

Ici, il ne fait que 3°, le soleil veillera sur nous toute la journée.

Et comme dirait bébert « Faites lamour, pas la guerre »


----------



## RV (21 Mars 2003)

*vendredi 21 mars*

J-4

vendredi ! le week-end approche.

L'inventeur de la guitare électrique nous quitte en 1991, la stratocaster est une fois de plus  en deuil.
Restons dans la musique, pour rappeller qu'en 1685 naissait Johann Sebastian à Eisenach, en Thuringe. Georg Friedrich Haendel était né un mois avant, le 23 février.

L'Universalis toujours aussi sérieuse : La très dure répression des grandes émeutes de Sharpeville (Afrique du Sud) fait 69 morts et 180 blessés parmi les Noirs. Nelson Mandela décide alors que les campagnes pacifiques de désobéissance doivent laisser place à la lutte armée. En 1961, il fondera la branche armée de l?A.N.C. et entrera dans la clandestinité

Nous fêtons les clémence

Nous n'avons toujours personne pour la météo marine et c'est bien dommage

Il fait clair et ça commence à devenir habituel

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * vendredi 21 mars
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas le printemps aujourd'hui ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

*Cest aujourdhui le printemps*


Raymond Queneau (1903-1973) fut, avec André Breton, Robert Desnos, Paul Eluard, Louis Aragon, l'un des fondateurs du mouvement surréaliste, auquel nous devons très largement l'essentiel des mutations artistiques en général et poétiques en particulier. Queneau a dirigé longtemps le comité de lecture de la NRF *et suscité et accompagné l'évolution des arts de notre époque. On lui doit, entre autres, une remarquable étude sur la réforme de l'orthographe, préface à une anthologie que j'ai publiée dans le cadre des éditions des "jeunes auteurs réunis". Derrière ses assauts d'humour et de rire, Raymond Queneau cachait une sensibilité extrême qui le rendait particulièrement vulnérable. Attentif comme personne, il a encouragé et rendu possible la publication d'auteurs qui sans lui seraient probablement restés dans l'ombre. Je n'ai jamais connu d'écrivain de son altitude qui ait, comme lui, présenté et défendu avec autant de fougue des "jeunes auteurs" qui, je me répète, sans lui avaient toutes chances de ne pas être connus et encore moins "reconnus". Restons-en là. Queneau, en plus d'être un écrivain et un poète de premier plan, fut un " homme de coeur", espèce qui n'encombre pas les milieux littéraires! Qui me démentira?

Jean-Pierre Rosnay

*(Nouvelle Revue Française)

« Ce soir,
Si j'écrivais un poème 
pour la postérité ?
fichtre
la belle idée
je me sens sûr de moi
j'y vas
et à la postérité
j'y dis merde et remerde
et reremerde
drôlement feintée
la postérité
qui attendait son poème

ah mais ; »

Il ne fait encore que 3°, le soleil, où est-il le soleil ? Ici, on ne le voit pas.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Queneau fut également fondateur (ou l'un des fondateurs) de l'Oulipo, dont on a déjà parlé au bar (très classe, ce bar : allez voir les petits bijoux de DocEvil et TheBig dans "Journal intime d'un (im)posteur" si vous ne l'avez déjà fait).

Et c'est bien le printemps, encore que, d'après Petit Scarabée : "pas partout"


----------



## RV (22 Mars 2003)

*samedi 22 mars*

J-3

J'ai oublié le printemps hier, mais aujourd'hui je vous annonce que c'est la journée internationale de l'eau.

Il y 35 ans commençait en France le début de ce qui allait éclore en mai cette année là,
et en 1932 Goethe tirait sa révérence.

L'Universalis persiste : Création de la Ligue arabe. La charte est signée au Caire par l?Arabie Saoudite, l?Égypte, l?Irak, le Liban, la Syrie, le Yémen et la Transjordanie.

C'est la fête à Léa.
et comme il fait beau : vous aurez sûrement envie d'aller faire le tour des remparts de Saint-Malo, donc n'oubliez pas les Alouam.

Nous n'avons toujours personne pour la météo marine et c'est bien dommage

Il fait clair et c'est le jour qui veut ça

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour *le week-end*. A *lundi*_


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Jean-Baptiste Lully, le compositeur français par essence et inventeur de l'opéra français, est né Giovanni Battista Lulli le 29 novembre 1632 à Florence en Italie. Il était fils d'un meunier, Lorenzo di Maldo Lulli, et de son épouse, Caterina del Sera, elle-même fille de meunier. ( Son acte de baptême a été retrouvé par Henry Prunières, le grand biographe de Lully. Il arrive en France en mars 1646 avec Roger de Lorraine, Chevalier de Guise, comme garçon de chambre pour la nièce de de Guise, Mlle. de Montpensier, cousine de Louis XIV, dite la Grande Mademoiselle.

Notons que c'est la soeur de Roger de Lorraine, Mlle de Guise, qui prendra vers 1675, Marc-Antoine Charpentier à son service (pour mieux comprendre les liens de la Famille de Guise avec l'art ultramontain, se référer au site de P. Ranum)

Lulli donc 14 ans quand il arrive en France : à l'époque baroque, c'est déjà l'âge de la maturité. Philippe Beaussant émet l'hypothèse que Lulli fut choisi sur recommandation par Roger de Lorraine, parce qu'il possédait déjà bien son métier d'artiste : ceci paraît sensé. Il reste près de 7 ans au service de Mlle de Montpensier au palais des Tuileries : on dit qu'il devient virtuose à la guitare et au violon (mais cela supposerait qu'il ne l'était pas déjà et un virtuose se fabrique beaucoup plus tôt). On sait peu de choses de ces années. La tradition attribue (sans preuve) trois maîtres à Lulli : trois organistes.Il est probable qu'il fit connaissance de Michel Lambert, le grand technicien du chant français, son futur beau-père, pensionné chez Mademoiselle, ayant été recruté par Etienne Mouliné, maître de chapelle de Gaston d'Orléans. Lulli dut par ailleurs perfectionner sa technique de danseur : on ne dira jamais assez que Lulli - comme Louis XIV - est un danseur virtuose.

Début 1753, Lulli quitte Mademoiselle. Elle avait été un dirigeant de la Fronde : l'épisode ou Mademoiselle donne du canon contre les armées de son cousin le roi reste gravé dans les mémoires. Elle s'exile en Bourgogne en son château de Saint-Fargeau. Alors qu'à Paris triomphe Mazarin, et Mazarin est italien... C'est Mazarin qui protège depuis son accession au pouvoir les artistes italiens, qui a fait jouer la Finta Pazza de Stozzi, et l'Orfeo de Luigi Rossi...

Le 23 février 1653, Lulli danse plusieurs entrées du Ballet de la nuit dIsaac Benserade, à la cour du jeune roi... Le Ballet de la Nuit est un des plus incroyable dansé au XVII° siècle : il comporte quarante-cinq entrées. Les costumes dont on a gardé les planches font partie de notre mémoire collective : on y voit Louis XIV en robe avec des petites ailes dans le dos.... Quelques semaines plus tard, Lulli remplace un Italien, Lazarini, comme compositeur de musique instrumentale du Roi...

Lulli commence son service auprès de Louis XIV comme compositeur de Ballets de cours, qu'il danse lui-même en compagnie du Roi et des membres de la cour : il appartient donc au courant de professionnalisation des ballets, qui étaient alors un acte de représentation du Roi et de la caste dirigeante. Ses responsabilités augmentent jusqu'à prendre entièrement la responsabilité de l'organisation des ballets. Il dirige les Petits violons qu'il transforme et émule.

En 1661, Lulli reçoit ses lettres de naturalisation; il refait son histoire : orthographe Lully, père gentilhomme florentin. Il devient compositeur de la chambre du Roi... L'année suivante, il épousa Madeleine Lambert, fille de Michel Lambert : le contrat de mariage fut signé par Louis XIV, la Reine et Anne d'Autriche. Entre1664 et 1670, Lully collabora avec Molière à la série des comédies ballets (Le Mariage forcé, 1664 ; L'Amour médecin, 1665 ; Georges Dandin, 1668; Monsieur de Pourceaugnac, 1669 ; Le Bourgeois gentilhomme, 1670), sans cependant abandonner les ballets de cour (Les Amours déguisés, 1664 ; La Naissance de Vénus, 1665 ; Les Muses, 1666 ... )

Pour certains, ceci marque l'avancée de Lully vers la tragédie lyrique, comme si un homme définissait son présent en fonction d'un avenir qu'il ne connaît pas. Il est important de considérer les comédies ballets de Lully pour ce qu'elles sont : de véritables joyaux, d'extraordinaires chefs-d'oeuvre d'humour.... Lully est passé du Ballet de cour à la comédie ballet parce que le goût évolue et change; et Lully suit le goût de la Cour et du Roi. C'est un entrepreneur de spectacle.

On se rappelle que Mazarin avait fait jouer à Paris six opéras italien - et en italien - entre 1645 et 1662... Problème de langue, mais surtout décalage complet entre la culture française et le " baroque à machine " des Italiens, le succès mitigé de ceux-ci ne pouvait attirer Lully. Mais quand, deux mois après que Psyché (livret tortueux de Quinault, Molière, Corneille) ait été créé comme un lointain écho d'Ercole Amante de Cavalli, dans la salle des machines des Tuileries, le premier opéra de langue française donné par l'Académie d'Opéra sur le privilège du poète Pierre Perrin se révéla un succès, l'entrepreneur de spectacle Lully n'eut de cesse de se faire vendre ce privilège... Il s'agissait de Pomone du compositeur Cambert et de Perrin, qui triomphait au jeu de paume de la rue Vaugirard. Le pauvre Perrin s'était associé à de fiers coquins, et fut jeté pour dette en prison : Lully sut exploiter la situation. Le 13 mars 1672, Louis XIV signait le Privilège du Sieur Lully pour tenir Académie royale de Musique.

Désormais, les objectifs de Molière qui possède son théâtre et sa troupe, et ceux de Lully, qui ne possède rien, divergent. Ce sera une lutte " sauvage " entre les deux entrepreneurs de spectacle. Lully n'aura de cesse d'empêcher Molière de donner des spectacles en musique (se reporter aux mésaventures du Malade Imaginaire de Charpentier)

La première Tragédie lyrique, Cadmus et Hermione, sur un livret de Quinault, fut représentée le 27 avril 1673. Entre 1673 et 1686, Lully composa 13 tragédies lyriques. Après le succès de Bellérophon en 1679, Lully passa un contrat avec l'imprimeur Ballard pour publier ses opéras. Il gardait un contrôle étroit sur ses " droits de publications ", allant même à imposer à Ballard de tamponner lui-même pour "authentification" les opéras imprimés pour éviter la contrefaçon... On sait qu'à cette époque, la musique appartenait à l'employeur du musicien : ainsi on suppose que les oeuvres de Charpentier pour la Sainte-Chapelle ont été détruites car elles appartenaient au Roi, et à personne d'autre... Lully maintenant s'appartient, à lui -même...

En 1681, Lully a le titre de " secrétaire du Roi ". Il signe "Monsieur de Lully, escuyer, conseiller, Secrétaire du Roy, Maison, Couronne de France &amp; de ses Finances, &amp; SurIntendant de la Musique de sa Majesté."

Toutefois le mariage morganatique de Louis XIV et de Mme de Maintenon a changé l'attitude de la cour envers les plaisirs. Les affres sexuelles de Lully, en particulier l'affaire Brunet (un page dont Lully est amoureux au point de la faire coucher avec lui dans le lit conjugal...), joint à l'irritation de Louis XIV devant les affaires du parti italien (on dit en France que l'homosexualité est un goût ultramontain, ce qui permet au moins d'exonérer Monsieur, frère du roi ...) l'éloignent de son royal protecteur.

Le 8 janvier 1687, Lully dirige en l'église des Feuillants son Te Deum avec un effectif énorme (on parle de près de 500 musiciens et choristes) pour la réussite de l'opération de la fistule de Louis XIV. Dans un excès d'enthousiasme, il se blesse le pied avec la canne qui lui sert à battre la mesure : une gangrène se développe et il meurt le 22 mars 1687.

Mais ça, c'est encore une des grandes légende de Lully : il n'a jamais dirigé avec une canne...

Il fait 2° pourtant cest samedi, une consolation : le soleil brille.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

c'est beau


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

T'aurais pû enlever les nappes de pétrole persistantes, ça fait tâche


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

*lundi 24 mars*

J-1

Lundi d'autant plus difficile que le temps de ce week-end était splendide

Il y a 4 ans un incendie se déclarait dans le tunnel du Mont Blanc, depuis il a été décidé de le réouvrir.
En 1909 naissait le futur compagnon de Bonnie Parker

L'Universalis nous rappelle que Mgr Romero, l?archevêque de San Salvador, qui avait toujours dénoncé la violation des droits de l?homme dans son pays, le Salvador, est assassiné

C'est la fête au Catherine de Suède, et d'ailleurs si le coeur vous en dit.

Il fait clair et c'est très bien comme ça

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

Les Catherinettes c'est aujourd'hui ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Cet évènement semble suffisament important pour lui consacrer la Une du jour : "L'éphéméride" est de nouveau au top 15. 

3° pour le moment, plein soleil, dernier jour pour les impôts.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * lundi 24 mars

J-1

* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais que se passe-il le 25 mars ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

*mardi 25 mars*

Une éphéméride un peu particulière aujourd'hui

C'est l'anniversaire de mon fils. Baptiste fête ses 4 ans.








vous comprendrez que les autres événements soient éclipsés par cette affaire.


Il fait clair et c'est très bien comme ça

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Bon moiniversaire Baptiste.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Tout dabord un joyeux anniversaire à Baptiste. Une idée de cadeau ? Un tambourin, cet instrument développe le sens du rythme, et plaît aussi bien aux enfants quaux parents, pour peu quils aient une formation musicale.

1942, naissance dAretha Franklin, chanteuse. Dont on dira plus tard quelle a épousé Sean Connery, je crois que cest une blague.

En 1914 naît Frédéric Mistral, écrivain (Mireille, Calendal), poète et grammairien provençal, prix Nobel de littérature en 1904 et pilier du félibrige (littérature en langue d'oc). Un court extrait de son uvre :

LI DARBOUN ENGENIAIRE

Sabès que se travaio à-n-un camin de fèrri que, partènt dAvignoun e remountant Durènço, dèu ana finquà Turin en travessant lou Mount Cenis. Mai aquéu Mount Cenis fau que se trauque, e, lou pertus aura delong

mai de tres lègo. Tres lègo souto terro, dins la roco ! fai trambla. Pamens li traucariésoun coummençado di dous bout, à Bardounecho e à Moudano ; de-niue, de-jour, la bourro di traçaire e laguïo di minaire roumpon, trepanon e bornon lou roucas, infatigablamen despièi belèu dous an.

(si quelquun a la traduction, quil nhésite pas)

Il fait 6°, doucement mais sûrement la température sélève, la journée promet dêtre belle.


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire à Baptiste.

Deux autres idées de cadeau :

-un tam-tam, cet instrument développe aussi le sens du rythme, et plaît aussi bien aux enfants quaux parents, pour peu quils aient une formation musicale.

-un résumé


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Une batterie c'et bien aussi


----------



## tomtom (25 Mars 2003)

Bon anniversaire Baptiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Bon Anniversaire à *El Tonne Jaune*




56 ans aujourd'hui

_Don't Go Breaking My Heart, na na na na_


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

En 1914 naît Frédéric Mistral, écrivain (Mireille, Calendal), poète et grammairien provençal, prix Nobel de littérature en 1904 et pilier du félibrige (littérature en langue d'oc). Un court extrait de son &amp;#339;uvre :

LI DARBOUN ENGENIAIRE

Sabès que se travaio à-n-un camin de fèrri que, partènt d&amp;#8217;Avignoun e remountant Durènço, dèu ana finqu&amp;#8217;à Turin en travessant lou Mount Cenis. Mai aquéu Mount Cenis fau que se trauque, e, lou pertus aura delong

mai de tres lègo. Tres lègo souto terro, dins la roco ! fai trambla. Pamens li traucariésoun coummençado di dous bout, à Bardounecho e à Moudano ; de-niue, de-jour, la bourro di traçaire e l&amp;#8217;aguïo di minaire roumpon, trepanon e bornon lou roucas, infatigablamen despièi belèu dous an.

(si quelqu&amp;#8217;un a la traduction, qu&amp;#8217;il n&amp;#8217;hésite pas)
* 

[/QUOTE]

avec sans doute des erreurs...

L'ingénieur taupe

Vous savez qu'on travaille à un chemin de fer qui, partant d'Avignon et remontant la Durance, doit aller jusqu'à Turin en traversant le Mont-Cenis. Mais, ce Mont-Cenis, il faut le percer, et le le trou sera long d'au moins trois lieues. Trois lieues sous terre, dans le roc, ça fait trembler. Cependant les trouées sont commencées aux deux extrémités : à Bardonnecchia et à Modène ; de nuit, de jour, la barre du carrier et le pic du mineur, brisent, trépanent et creusent les rochers, infatigablement depuis bientôt 2 ans.

Accessoirement, Mistral a écrit des choses beaucoup plus jolies, essentiellement en poésie (Mireille et Calendal sont de grands poèmes quasi-épiques).


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

Et bon anniversaire à Baptiste.

Sinon, n'écoute pas tous ces vendeurs de baguettes et autres qui pensent rien qu'à t'embêter !

je te conseille le trombone (faut attendre un petit peu, quand même).


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Joyeux anniversaire à Baptiste.
-un résumé

* 

[/QUOTE]












 ça, c'est utile, ça ne prend pas de place et ça ne fait pas de bruit.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Il va pleuvoir ... les marmottes vollent bas ...


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

1963 naissance de Roch Voisine, chanteur 









*On dirait bébert dans la carte aux trésors *

Il fait 8°, le soleil est au rendez-vous. Journée radieuse en perspective.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Il fait un peu frais quand meme ...


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

*jeudi 26 mars*

Merci pour vos souhaits et pour vos idées de cadeaux

L'éphéméride a de nouveau quitté le top 15.

En 1968, Youri Gagarine perd la vie au cours d'un vol d'essai. Il a rejoint Laïka.
Et une nouvelle qui va faire plaisir à certain : naissance de Gloria Swanson (Sunset Boulevard) en 1897. 

1941 : l'Universalis se souvient qu'en Serbie, sous la pression des manifestations, le gouvernement Cvetkovic-Macek doit annuler l?adhésion du royaume au Pacte tripartite signé deux jours plus tôt. En représailles, Hitler fait bombarder Belgrade le 6 avril et, le 18 avril, la capitulation de la Serbie est signée


Nous fêtons aujourd'hui les Habib.

Nous attendons toujours les candidatures pour la météo marine.


Il fait clair et c'est très bien comme ça

_J'espère que les planètes sont avec vous pour la journée. A demain_


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Voici, une nouvelle énigme à résoudre, de quelle année poste RV, 1998, 2009, autre ? Aurait-il secrètement conçu la machine à voyager dans le temps, mystère. 

Revenons au 27 mars, 
En 1816 Auguste Brunet et Jean-Baptiste Cochot déposent le brevet de la scie circulaire.

Lannée dernière 2002	 souvre un procès auprès du tribunal de commerce de Marseille sur ... deux modèles de slips masculins se faisant de l'ombre ! Le slip à ouverture horizontale, créé par Hom serait copié par Dim qui ferait de la "concurrence déloyale". 
Slip en main, Me Christian Bonnenfant, (avocat de Hom) explique que "le styliste Dominique Raffaeli avait eu le premier l'idée de mettre en corrélation l'échancrure du slip avec la position du sexe et de la braguette" (...) "L'ouverture centrale et horizontale, reliée directement à l'élastique de la ceinture, présente l'avantage de pouvoir extraire très facilement ce qui doit être extrait, de la main gauche ou droite" plaide t-il ! Parmis les adeptes célèbres du fameux slip, Hom compte même Bill Clinton qui avait vanté la qualité de l'article dans une lettre précédent de peu l'affaire Monica Lewinski.
De son coté, Me Michel Daniloff, avocat de Dim, présente des schémas de slips de 1936 et 1988 et précise que "M. Raffaeli n'avait pas pu inventer le slip à ouverture horizontale puisqu'il existait déjà dans l'Egypte des pharaons" ! Dernier argument pour Dim : aucun brevet ne protégeait le slip HOM lors de la mise en circulation de celui de Dim. 
Le tribunal se donne jusqu'en septembre ou octobre pour rendre son verdict. Si quelquun est au courant de quelque chose, quil se manifeste, cest très sérieux.

Il fait actuellement 10°, il va bientôt falloir ressortir les chapeaux à fleurs.


----------



## tomtom (27 Mars 2003)

Bon Anniversaire à _[Nikos mode]_*Meuwia Kari*_[/Nikos mode]_ , Chanteuse?, 33 ans





Ainsi qu'à* Kris Tauf l'Enbère*, acteur?, 56 ans


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * L'année dernière 2002	 s'ouvre un procès auprès du tribunal de commerce de Marseille sur ... deux modèles de slips masculins se faisant de l'ombre ! Le slip à ouverture horizontale, créé par Hom serait copié par Dim qui ferait de la "concurrence déloyale". 
Slip en main, Me Christian Bonnenfant, (avocat de Hom) explique que "le styliste Dominique Raffaeli avait eu le premier l'idée de mettre en corrélation l'échancrure du slip avec la position du sexe et de la braguette" (...) "L'ouverture centrale et horizontale, reliée directement à l'élastique de la ceinture, présente l'avantage de pouvoir extraire très facilement ce qui doit être extrait, de la main gauche ou droite" plaide t-il ! Parmis les adeptes célèbres du fameux slip, Hom compte même Bill Clinton qui avait vanté la qualité de l'article dans une lettre précédent de peu l'affaire Monica Lewinski.
De son coté, Me Michel Daniloff, avocat de Dim, présente des schémas de slips de 1936 et 1988 et précise que "M. Raffaeli n'avait pas pu inventer le slip à ouverture horizontale puisqu'il existait déjà dans l'Egypte des pharaons" ! Dernier argument pour Dim : aucun brevet ne protégeait le slip HOM lors de la mise en circulation de celui de Dim. 
Le tribunal se donne jusqu'en septembre ou octobre pour rendre son verdict. Si quelqu'un est au courant de quelque chose, qu'il se manifeste, c'est très sérieux.

Il fait actuellement 10°, il va bientôt falloir ressortir les chapeaux à fleurs.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, cite tes sources, qu'on s'instruise. tu es abonnée à "La gazette des tribunaux" ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il fait actuellement 10°, il va bientôt falloir ressortir les chapeaux à fleurs.et enlever son slip !

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

*28 Mars*

Eugène Ionesco, écrivain : "La cantatrice chauve" décède en 1994.






 « en réalité je suis devant le monde comme devant un bloc opaque et j'ai l'impression que je ne comprends rien à rien, et qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre ».

Evénements

En 1995 le Supermarché Rallye de Gap réalise une tarte aux pruneaux de 4 m pesant 194 kg. De quoi satisfaire plus dun gourmand.

Il fait 15°, le temps nest pas terrible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Bon et l'éphéméride c'est  Bibi qui va se la taper peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon alors je vous donne la météo. 
Selon météoFrance le week end va être pourri. Celà dit, quand je regarde à ma fenêtre et que je regarde la façon dont je suis habillé, il risque de faire plus chaud que prévu ! Donc prévoyez les chemisettes à manches courtes (j'avais remarqué que c'était un pléonasme !) et les petites sandalettes (bis !).

Prévoyez un parapluie on sait jamais. MétéoFinn se gourre parfois.


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

En ce 31 mars 2003 commençons par une bonne nouvelle :

A la Saint Benjamin 
Le mauvais temps prend fin.

1889	Inauguration de La Tour Eiffel, imaginée par Gustave Eiffel, cette tour métallique dressée sur la place du Champ-de-Mars, à Paris, mesure plus de 320 mètres, et pesait plus de 8 860 tonnes (allégée depuis de 100 tonnes). Ce joyau de l'architecture présente la caractéristique étrange de ne pas peser plus sur le sol que l'air occupé par le même volume..... grâce à la répartition des masses sur les différents pieds, eux-mêmes répartis en plusieurs points d'ancrage.... 

Depuis 1889 la Tour Eiffel a reçu plus de 200 millions de visiteurs, elle est le premier monument symbolique de lEurope.






Il fait 6° pour le moment, la journée promet dêtre ensoleillée.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

Vu que personne n'a osé posté dans l'éphéméride le 1er avril et qu'on est maintenant le 2, du moins par ici, au cas où certains détiendraient ou envisageraient de détenir des mandats électoraux, je me permets de leur communiquer cette information qui n'est pas sans importance et qui précisément date du 2 avril comme on peut le voir ci-dessous (verbatim, comme on dit) :

---------------
Ce point de vue est notamment fondé sur un arrêt                      du Conseil d'Etat du 2 avril 1953 qui dispose: 

"Considérant que s'il est admis par la doctrine                      et la jurisprudence qu'il résulte de la combinaison                      de l'article 72 de la loi de 18 germinal an X et de l'article                      92 du décret du 30 décembre 1809 que, lorsque                      les communes mettent à la disposition du curé                      une habitation, celle-ci doit être convenable en rapport                      avec ces fonctions, ce qui comporte, à la campagne,                      l'existence d'un jardin comparable à celui de personnes                      qui occupent une situation analogue, il ne résulte                      pas de ces dispositions, ni de l'article 131, 13°, de                      la loi communale (lire 255, 12°), que ces communes sont                      obligées, sauf dans le cas où le presbytère                      aurait existé antérieurement à la loi                      du 18 germinal an X, à fournir au curé une habitation                      et un jardin plutôt qu'une indemnité de logement"                      (C.E., 2.4.1953, [commune de Maisières], n° 2343                      ) 
-------------

Maintenant, vous en faites ce que vous voulez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

Oui et puis personne n'a parlé hier de la mort de pompidou il y a 29 ans si ma mémoire est bonne. Je me rappelle encore de l'avoir entendu à la radio.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Tiens ce sujet est tombé bien bas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez BONJOUR tout le monde.

Aujourd'hui du soleil et de la chaleur en perspective (26°C prévu à Clermont ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ca va chauffer !!!!!!


----------

